# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Enhorabuena a los nuevos milenarios!!

## Luján

Quisiera, con este mensaje, dar la enhorabuena y la bienvenida al más selecto club del foro a los nuevos "milenarios", como FEDE (1086), ben-amar (1056), y F. Lázaro (1005), que se unen a los ya miembros Sergi, Xuquer y un servidor.

1000 mensajes no es algo que se escriba todos los días.  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Quisiera, con este mensaje, dar la enhorabuena y la bienvenida al más selecto club del foro a los nuevos "milenarios", como FEDE (1086), ben-amar (1056), y F. Lázaro (1005), que se unen a los ya miembros Sergi, Xuquer y un servidor.


Muchas gracias Luján  :Wink:  Es un honor y un placer pertenecer a ese "selecto club"  :Big Grin: , así como también al foro en general  :Wink: 




> 1000 mensajes no es algo que se escriba todos los días.


Desdeluego, y que sean muchos más  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Como bien dicen los anteriores post, felicitaros por vuestros 1000 mensajes y daros las gracias por el trabajo que haceis y la información que dais en el foro.
Saludos a los tres!!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo ya lo hice en sus respectivos perfiles, pero lo vuelvo a hacer: 

¡Felicidades a todos los milenarios! :Wink: , que pronto seremos más :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## FEDE

> Quisiera, con este mensaje, dar la enhorabuena y la bienvenida al más selecto club del foro a los nuevos "milenarios", como FEDE (1086), ben-amar (1056), y F. Lázaro (1005), que se unen a los ya miembros Sergi, Xuquer y un servidor.
> 
> 1000 mensajes no es algo que se escriba todos los días.


Gracias Luján y mi enhorabuena y las gracias a todos los que escriben en el foro, porque de todo lo que se escribe se aprende algo, aunque haya alguien que haya escrito un solo mensaje, ya sea preguntando algo o colocando una fotografia, creo que aprendemos todos.

Animaros a todos a participar, escribiendo, preguntando o colocando fotografias, en definitiva participando en el foro,  :Cool:  al final un solo mensaje de cualquier forero puede ser más intersante que muchos mios o de cualquiera.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas felicidades a todos :Smile: 

Seguro que en breve seremos bastantes más y seguiremos aprendiendo cada día algo nuevo :Wink: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchisimas gracias a todos.
Solo espero poder escribir muchos, muchiiiiiiisimos mas. :Smile: 
Un selecto club, que pronto, deseo, contará con un gran número de miembros.
Un abrazo a todos. :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

> Solo espero poder escribir muchos, muchiiiiiiisimos mas.
> .


Eso no hace falta que lo digas, amigo mio, se nota que te gusta escribir...
Saludos amigo mio.

----------


## Luján

> Eso no hace falta que lo digas, amigo mio, se nota que te gusta escribir...
> Saludos amigo mio.


Y a ti también, y a mí y a todos.

Por eso estamos aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso no hace falta que lo digas, amigo mio, se nota que te gusta escribir...
> Saludos amigo mio.


Eso es bueno...¡¡que el ritmo no pare!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Como dice Luján, tu también estás ya "a punto de caramelo"  :Big Grin: 

A ver si se anima más gente al milenio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Ben-amar :Smile: 

Tanto tu como F.Lázaro y Luján lleváis un ritmo de récord con lo que es posible que llegéis a los 3000 antes de fin de año.
En mi caso con los enanaos pronto en casa de vacaciones no podré conectarme tanto como antes.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

...*Mensajes: 2.933*

Vamos ben-amar, vamos esos 3000 antes de que acabe el año!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> ...*Mensajes: 2.933*
> 
> Vamos ben-amar, vamos esos 3000 antes de que acabe el año!!!!


A lo tonto a lo tonto va a llegar.

Me rompe todas las estadísticas  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> ...*Mensajes: 2.933*
> 
> Vamos ben-amar, vamos esos 3000 antes de que acabe el año!!!!





> A lo tonto a lo tonto va a llegar.
> 
> Me rompe todas las estadísticas


Pues espera que termine con las fotos de Iznajar, veras... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues espera que termine con las fotos de Iznajar, veras...



2948 mensajes...

Total... ¿qué son para ti 52 mensajes? al ritmo que me pasaste... como Alonso a un Virgin  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A lo tonto a lo tonto va a llegar.
> 
> Me rompe todas las estadísticas


Y para qué están las estadísticas si no son para romperlas?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> 2948 mensajes...
> 
> Total... ¿qué son para ti 52 mensajes? al ritmo que me pasaste... como Alonso a un Virgin


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 2948 mensajes...
> 
> Total... ¿qué son para ti 52 mensajes? al ritmo que me pasaste*... como Alonso a un* Virgin


Pues ya lleva 2958 mensajes, ánimo :Wink: , que antes de Nochevieja, seguro que llegas.

Como a un Virgin, o como a cualquiera que va tan traquilo por la autovía, jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## perdiguera

He realizado una investigación de campo y en diez días Ben Amar le ha sacado 105 mensajes a Luján, eso quiere decir que ha escrito una media de 10,5 mensajes más al día que Luján.
Todo esto lo digo porque esta tarde noche alcanzará la cifra de 3.000 ,ahora me parece que le faltan unos 14, poca cosa; antes de Nochevieja, el día de los Inocentes.
Felicidades por adelantado, ya que no estaré físicamente en el foro cuando los alcances.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Ben-amar, ¿es que no duermes? :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya solo le quedan 10. Me parece que está el resto del foro más deseoso que tú en alcanzar la cifra... :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 

¿Quién será el siguiente? :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Ya solo le quedan 10. Me parece que está el resto del foro más deseoso que tú en alcanzar la cifra...
> 
> ¿Quién será el siguiente?


Tengo la impresión de que el siguiente será el amigo F.Lázaro :Wink: .

Animo ben-amar, esta noche llegas a los 3000, a ver cmo lo celebras :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Tengo la impresión de que el siguiente será el amigo F.Lázaro.
> 
> Animo ben-amar, esta noche llegas a los 3000, a ver cmo lo celebras
> 
> Un abrazo


Pues algo he pensado Sergi, pero creo que lo voy a dejar para mañana, si los temas acompañan. O para el 31 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues algo he pensado Sergi, pero creo que lo voy a dejar para mañana, si los temas acompañan. O para el 31


Pues entonces te vas a quedar sin postear hasta el viernes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , porque tienes ya 2998 jejeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 




> Tengo la impresión de que el siguiente será el amigo F.Lázaro.


Por estadística, parece ser que sí... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues entonces te vas a quedar sin postear hasta el viernes , porque tienes ya 2998 jejeje


Pues he pensado que lo dejare hasta mañana, con mi primer mensaje. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Ben-amar -> mensajes: 3.000*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Enhorabuena artista  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Enhorabuena a Ben-amar por sus 3000 mensajes.

Tendrá que invitarnos a algo, ¿no?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Y llegó al tres mil y se fué a dormir.
¿Qué nos tendrá preparado?
La suerte que tenemos es que no tardaremos en saberlo, sólo un mensaje más, y eso es un nanosegundo para Ben.
Felicidades

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena amigo por los 3000 :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ahora el siguiente reto tienen que ser los 5000.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Primer mensaje del hilo




> Quisiera, con este mensaje, dar la enhorabuena y la bienvenida al más selecto club del foro a los nuevos "milenarios", como FEDE (1086), ben-amar (1056), y F. Lázaro (1005), que se unen a los ya miembros Sergi, Xuquer y un servidor.
> 
> *1000 mensajes no es algo que se escriba todos los días*.






> Enhorabuena amigo por los 3000
> 
> Ahora el siguiente reto tienen que ser los 5000.
> 
> Un abrazo


Teniendo en cuenta que alcanzó los 1.000 el 21 de junio, los 2.000 el 21 de setiembre y los 3.000 el 28 de diciembre alcanzará los 4.000 el 21 de marzo y los 5.000 el 21 de junio del 2.011, a una velocidad de crucero de más de 10 mensajes día.

----------


## cantarin

Hola amigo Ben Amar

Lo primero es darte la enhorabuena por inaugurar el club de los 3000 mensajes, anda que no queda lejos eso todavía, jajajaja.




> perdiguera: Teniendo en cuenta que alcanzó los 1.000 el 21 de junio, los 2.000 el 21 de setiembre y los 3.000 el 28 de diciembre alcanzará los 4.000 el 21 de marzo y los 5.000 el 21 de junio del 2.011, a una velocidad de crucero de más de 10 mensajes día.


Pero esto que pone Perdiguera es para echarse a temblar, vaya plusmarquista que estas hecho, que parece una tontería pero son una media de 10 mensajes por día, eres un crack. Enhorabuena y ahora ya a por los 4000. Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas Felicidades amigo mio por esos 3000 mensajes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena ben-amar, ya has abierto el saco de los *Trilenarios*. Ahora a por los 4000.

¿Quienes serán los siguientes?:

*Trilenarios:*
Ben-amar: 3.000

*Bilenarios(Para trilenarios):*
Luján: 2.887
F.Lázaro: 2.859
FEDE: 2.135
Sergi1907: 2.133

*Milenarios(Para bilenarios):*
REEGE: 1.853
Embalses al 100%: 1.656
Cantarin: 1.389
Salut: 1.222

*Para milenarios:*
Juanlo: 942
Perdiguera: 887
Antonio Callejas: 758
Nando: 714


Así están las cosas. Se admiten apuestas :Big Grin: . Si se me olvida alguno no dudeis en avisar :Wink: .


Un Saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile: 
Que pase el siguiente  :Big Grin: 
En el foro de Cordobilla he recibido mi premio y con vosotros lo comparto.
Un abrazo

----------


## ben-amar

A dia de hoy y a las 10:30 estan situados en posicion de ataque del ultimo tramo hacia los 3.000 los amigos Lujan, con 2.982, y F. Lazaro, con 2990.

Hoy caera esa barrera para ellos.  :Smile: .



Ya somos 3, no estare solo  :Big Grin: 

Perdiguera con 983 se situa en posicion de sus primeros 1.000

----------


## sergi1907

> A dia de hoy y a las 10:30 estan situados en posicion de ataque del ultimo tramo hacia los 3.000 los amigos Lujan, con 2.982, y F. Lazaro, con 2990.
> 
> Hoy caera esa barrera para ellos. .
> 
> 
> 
> Ya somos 3, no estare solo 
> 
> Perdiguera con 983 se situa en posicion de sus primeros 1.000



Seguramente los tres lleguen hoy a esas cifras, sólo es cuestión de tiempo :Wink: 

Tu ya pronto llegarás a los 4000, eres el amo del foro :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Seguramente los tres lleguen hoy a esas cifras, sólo es cuestión de tiempo
> 
> Tu ya pronto llegarás a los 4000, eres el amo del foro
> 
> Un abrazo


Mucho me temo que con mi media no los alcanzaré hasta mañana (o pasado)

Todo se andará.

----------


## Luján

Con este son ya 3000 los mensajes que he escrito.

Ben, ya no estás tan sólo.


PD: Realmente son 3001, ya que escribí un mensaje como no registrado. :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT:

Enhorabuena también a F. Lázaro, acutalmente con 3003 mensajes.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos :Smile: 

Seguro que os quedan muchos más por escribir.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a los dos  :Wink: 

Enhorabuena para ti también Luján  :Wink:  Ya somos tres en el "club de los trimilenarios"... esperemos que pronto se sumen muchos más  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> PD: Realmente son 3001, *ya que escribí un mensaje como no registrado*.


Jajajaja y eso???  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Seguro que os quedan muchos más por escribir.


Eso espero... :Cool: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Mi enhorabuena a los tres trilenarios, con lo cortonsillos que erais ustedes a lo primero  :Stick Out Tongue:  y cuando le habéis cogido el gustillo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  bueno me incluyo  :Embarrassment: 

Abrazos para todos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias amigo  :Wink: 




> con lo cortonsillos que erais ustedes a lo primero  [...] bueno me incluyo


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , es que cuando uno se suelta... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena a los dos, Federico (has dado un buen tiron, eh) y Lujan, ¿te da miedo traspasar la barrera? Pasa hombre, aqui se esta bien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
A los demas, adelante, aqui se esta de lujo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , los sillones son reclinables  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias a los dos 
> 
> Enhorabuena para ti también Luján  Ya somos tres en el "club de los trimilenarios"... esperemos que pronto se sumen muchos más 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja y eso??? 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues que mi primer mensaje en el foro fue como no registrado. Una foto del embalse de Benageber en su foro. Para el sigueinte mensaje ya estaba registrado.




> Mi enhorabuena a los tres trilenarios, con lo cortonsillos que erais ustedes a lo primero  y cuando le habéis cogido el gustillo  bueno me incluyo 
> 
> Abrazos para todos


Es que esto es como una droga, al principio eres un poco reacio, pero cuando en gancha.... no hay quien la quite.

De todos modos, yo me he mantenido fiel a mi media de cerca de 4 mensajes al día.




> Enhorabuena a los dos, Federico (has dado un buen tiron, eh) y Lujan, ¿te da miedo traspasar la barrera? Pasa hombre, aqui se esta bien 
> A los demas, adelante, aqui se esta de lujo , los sillones son reclinables


Jeje, como viajar en primera clase.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a los dos F.Lázaro(3.021), que bien has entrado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , y a ti Luján que parece que as ecrito por pasar la barrera de una vez(3.003) :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Vamos a tener que cambiar el trabalenguas de _"Tres tristes tigres..., por Tres tristes trilenarios_" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Un Saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Esta carrera loca de acumular mensajes por acumular, por llegar a 3000 o a 1893, me parece absurda se han publicado y se publican mensajes en este y en otros hilos totalmente insulsos, que nada aportan. El foro así se empobrece y pierde frescura. En algunos momentos parece mas un chat que un foro. Los mensajes de sólo felicitación o para dar gracias por algo debirían ser mensajes privados no post, ect.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esta carrera loca de acumular mensajes por acumular, por llegar a 3000 o a 1893, me parece absurda se han publicado y se publican mensajes en este y en otros hilos totalmente insulsos, que nada aportan. El foro así se empobrece y pierde frescura. En algunos momentos parece mas un chat que un foro. Los mensajes de sólo felicitación o para dar gracias por algo debirían ser mensajes privados no post, ect.


Un foro no sólo es para comentar algo y ver fotos y discutir con los demás sobre un tema que te gusta. Sino para conocer gente con las mismas aficiones que tú y pasar el rato divirtiendose. La vida no es todo seriedad, hay que divertirse, que la risa es muy buena, y creeme que aquí se echan unos ratos de risa muy buenos. :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

Felicidades a los dos: F. Lázaro y Luján ya sois los siguientes en el selecto club de los 3000 mensajes... para el verano los 4000 mensajes... y sobre todo la sabiduría que nos aportais a todos. ¿A ver quien es el siguiente que llega?

No registrado, ya te ha contestado Embalses al 100%, te aseguro que da mucha alegría conocer a los foreros en las quedadas, en visitas a embalses, no solo es dar unas gracias que siempre esta bien ¿Podemos ir todos a ver todo lo que está aquí subido?... creo que no, gracias a otros foreros tienes esas fotos y conoces parajes que de otro modo no podrías, y lo mínimo es un mensaje de agradecimiento... Yo alguno lo he hecho por privado, pero por otras razones.

Animo y a seguir adelante con esta aficion nuestra del agua y los embalses.

salu2

----------


## ben-amar

> Esta carrera loca de acumular mensajes por acumular, por llegar a 3000 o a 1893, me parece absurda se han publicado y se publican mensajes en este y en otros hilos totalmente insulsos, que nada aportan. El foro así se empobrece y pierde frescura. En algunos momentos parece mas un chat que un foro. Los mensajes de sólo felicitación o para dar gracias por algo debirían ser mensajes privados no post, ect.


Esa carrera loca esta motivada por el hecho por el que estamos aqui, esto es: nos gutan los embalses, el agua, los rios, conocer gente con las mismas aficiones, etc.
Nos gusta dar a conocer, con post de mensajes y fotos, lo que tenemos mmas cerca a aquellos que por la distancia no pueden verlo in situ yque quizas no puedan ver en su vida.
Nos gusta relacionarnos y no solo estar en cuestiones serias, nos gusta tambien reirnos (ya te lo han dicho antes) y ambos (relaciones humanas y buen humor) jamas empobrecen un foro. Lo enriquece y lo magnifica.
Esta creencia es la que explica que nosotros estemos registrados y tu no.
Un cordialisimo saludo

----------


## aberroncho

> Esta carrera loca de acumular mensajes por acumular, por llegar a 3000 o a 1893, me parece absurda se han publicado y se publican mensajes en este y en otros hilos totalmente insulsos, que nada aportan. El foro así se empobrece y pierde frescura. En algunos momentos parece mas un chat que un foro. Los mensajes de sólo felicitación o para dar gracias por algo debirían ser mensajes privados no post, ect.


No puedo darle la razón al no registrado. 

En primer lugar porque no aprecio aquí una carrera de fondo para ver quién escribe mas mensajes, sino que hay algunos mas participativos y extrovertidos que otros.
En segundo lugar tampoco veo mal los mensajes de agradecimiento de unos a otros por poner una información interesante o un reportaje fotográfico que desconocemos y que nos enriquece.
Yo particularmente no soy muy participativo en este foro, y rara vez doy las gracias a los demás por sus aportes, pero eso no quita que reconozca que es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos.

Un saludo

P.D.: Ya puestos, voy a felicitar a los trimilenarios, porque se lo están currando bien.

----------


## REEGE

Sólo queria decir una cosa... Embalses.net, para nada es un chat, ni una carrera, ni mucho menos nosotros escribimos por ver, quien escribe más y más deprisa...
Esto es un foro, donde prevalece la amistad, el compartir material, el acercar al amigo forero los lugares donde cada uno vive, donde se denuncia lo que nos parece mal, donde debatimos con el acalorado trasvase que a unos nos parece una cosa y a otros otra, donde vemos flora y fauna, rios, noticias y como no, embalses y los esperados desembalses, donde hablamos de Astronomia y jugamos a el Que será?, donde hacemos encuestas y hablamos del tiempo, y por último, donde nos podemos olvidar de los problemas del día a día, del trabajo y como no donde compartimos una pasión...
Y decirte no registrado, donde estamos los que queremos estar... Un saludo y si quieres vivir con pasión lo que nosotros vivimos cada momento, te invito a registrarte y aportar tu granito de arena. 
Un saludo a todos y enhorabuena a los que participan a su manera y con el corazón en EMBALSES.NET.

----------


## pevema

Solo decirle al no registrado que todos los mensajes que escriba bajo esa condición es tiempo perdido pues no le van a contar para la carrera. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Y de paso darles la enhorabuena a los trimilmensajistas, ( mejor que trimilenarios, pues Luján, F. Lazaro y Ben-Amar no son tan viejos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Solo decirle al no registrado que todos los mensajes que escriba bajo esa condición es tiempo perdido pues no le van a contar para la carrera.
> Y de paso darles la enhorabuena a los trimilmensajistas, ( mejor que trimilenarios, pues Luján, F. Lazaro y Ben-Amar no son tan viejos  )
> 
> Un saludo


déjate, déjate.... 3000 años...... va a ser como que no.


Total, si no vamos a pasar de 2012, según los Incas, o eran los Mayas.... espera, que podían ser los Aztecas, (es que con eso yo me lío).


No registrado, si esto fuera una carrera por ver quién escribe más, te aseguro que habría muchos miembros con 3000 mensajes y algunos com 5000 10000 y quizás cerca de 100000.

----------


## sergi1907

> Esta carrera loca de acumular mensajes por acumular, por llegar a 3000 o a 1893, me parece absurda se han publicado y se publican mensajes en este y en otros hilos totalmente insulsos, que nada aportan. El foro así se empobrece y pierde frescura. En algunos momentos parece mas un chat que un foro. Los mensajes de sólo felicitación o para dar gracias por algo debirían ser mensajes privados no post, ect.


Poco más puedo aportar a lo que dicen mis compañeros, pero si opinas así seguramente poco has visto del foro.
Aún así cuando haces cientos de kilómetros y enseñas tus fotografías, siempre gusta recibir alguna felicitación, pues se hacen de forma sincera y no para sumar mensajes.

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades a los que han pasado recientemente la barrera de los 3.000 mensajes, Luján y Federico.
Por lo que respecta al no registrado, que no se preocupe: que si no le parecen contables los mensajes de felicitación pues que no los cuente, que si no le parecen que aportan nada al foro pues que será una lástima, que si piensa que estamos aquí para llegar a un número determinado de mensajes emitidos pues que habrá quien sí, por cierto no conozco a nadie, y habrá quien no, por cierto que conozco a muchos.
Y que como puede comprobar lo he escrito en un mensaje sólo en vez de fraccionarlo en cuatro o cinco.
Y por lo que dice Sergi, ¿cómo no dar las gracias a tanta gente que nos enseña embalses que de otra forma no conoceríamos en toda nuestra vida?. Pues claro que sí y no una vez sino siempre.
El hecho de escribir muchos mensajes implica dedicación, de unos dos a cinco minutos por mensaje; fijaros entonces cuanto tiempo dedica la gente al foro. Poque no sólo consiste en escribirlos sino en leer los de los demás, entenderlos y contestarlos.
En fin no registrado, que yo tampoco te doy la razón.

----------


## Luján

volviendo a la "carrera por los miles":

Me encanta el número de mensajes que tiene Sergi ahora mismo, se parece a una manada de patitos  :Wink:  2222
Reege, con 40 mensajes más será bimilmensajista
Cantarín, 35 más y estás en los 1500
Perdiguera, 7 más y entras en el club (¿será hoy?)
jlois, si haces 6 más entras en los 500

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡¡Felicidades REEGE, ya eres bilenario!!! :Wink: . Aunque si no te hubieras tomado tantas vacaciones a buen seguro, que estarías con F.Lázaro, ben-amar, y Luján :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Reege y Perdiguera :Smile: 

Ya habéis llegado a los 2000 y 1000 respectivamente. 

Muchas gracias por todo lo que estáis continuamente aportando al foro :Smile: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Mi enhorabuena a los dos, ¡ya vereis como se nota el cambio de categoria! ¡la de atenciones que hay en esas salas!  :Big Grin: 
¿y los sillones? mas mulliditos, ¡eeeeeh! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Mi enhorabuena a los dos, ¡ya vereis como se nota el cambio de categoria! ¡la de atenciones que hay en esas salas! 
> ¿y los sillones? mas mulliditos, ¡eeeeeh!


Calla calla, no sea que les guste y se planten de sopetón en la sala de los tres tresmilenarios  :Stick Out Tongue: , que aquí estamos con minibar y todo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

En primer lugar, muchas gracias a todos  :Smile: 

En segundo lugar... mi enhorabuena a Reege por su bimilenario, a perdiguera por su milenio... poco a poco sumando y creciendo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , felicidades chicos  :Wink: 




> déjate, déjate.... 3000 años...... va a ser como que no.


Quién sabe... de aquí a un par de décadas le medicina puede haber avanzado mucho, nuevas técnicas, nuevos tratamientos, quién sabe, el avance puede que nos permita tiramos aquí todos esos años... :Big Grin: 




> Iniciado por ben-amar
> 
> 
> ¡ya vereis como se nota el cambio de categoria! ¡la de atenciones que hay en esas salas!
> ¿y los sillones? mas mulliditos, ¡eeeeeh! 
> 
> 
> Calla calla, no sea que les guste y se planten de sopetón en la sala de los tres tresmilenarios, *que aquí estamos con minibar y todo*


He aquí la sala de los trimilenarios con el minibar que os comenta Luján... Como veis hay sitio de sobra... no os de miedo pasar  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Venga Luján, toma asiento, vamos a tomar un cacharrito, ¿whisky o ron?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> En primer lugar, muchas gracias a todos 
> 
> En segundo lugar... mi enhorabuena a Reege por su bimilenario, a perdiguera por su milenio... poco a poco sumando y creciendo , felicidades chicos 
> 
> 
> 
> Quién sabe... de aquí a un par de décadas le medicina puede haber avanzado mucho, nuevas técnicas, nuevos tratamientos, quién sabe, el avance puede que nos permita tiramos aquí todos esos años...


Déjate, que 3000 años tiene que ser muy aburrido. Además, imagínate la edad de jubilación que habría.




> He aquí la sala de los trimilenarios con el minibar que os comenta Luján... Como veis hay sitio de sobra... no os de miedo pasar 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Venga Luján, toma asiento, vamos a tomar un cacharrito, ¿whisky o ron?


Hoy me apetece un whisky. Irlandés, a ser posible.

El que los Reyes le dejaron a mi padre está de muerte, le preguntaré el nombre, que no lo recuerdo. Su olorico y paladar a turba es genial, pero lo impresionante es que al rato de tomar el sorbo te baja un calorcito por todo el esófago que da un gustirrinín.....  :Big Grin:  :EEK!: .


Ah, seco y en vaso ancho, gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades a REEGE por sus dos mil y pico mensajes, a éstas horas ya los tiene seguro. Y a todos vosotros daros las gracias por vuestra felicitación y deciros que si no llega a ser por vosotros no hubiese llegado nunca a más de *dos* mensajes; es muy triste escribir sólo para uno mismo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias a todos... Jope, 2000 y pico ya... y me acuerdo cuando entré, para decirle a Juligan que el Fresnedas no era ese embalse que el colocaba en el post, viejo y lleno de "chocolate" como decía... Han sido y creo que serán ratos inolvidables con vosotros y donde estoy aprendiendo mucho por todos... Un abrazo, y felicitar tambien a Perdiguera por sus 1000 mensajes de sabiduria... Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Felicidades Perdiguera y Reege

Ya sois milenario el primero y bimilenario el segundo.. ¡enhorabuena!!! chicos 1000 y 2000 mensajes no se escriben en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, eso indica mas, y además la calidad de vuestros mensajes en los que aprendemos.

Un saludo y con costancia hasta la siguiente cota.

----------


## FEDE

> Y a todos vosotros daros las gracias por vuestra felicitación y deciros que si no llega a ser por vosotros no hubiese llegado nunca a más de *dos* mensajes; es muy triste escribir sólo para uno mismo.
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola tocayo y mi enhorabuena tambien para tí, para Reege y para todos los que cada dia escriben en el foro, gracias a todos los que escriben, aprendemos todos los dias cosas nuevas, y descubrimos nuevos paisajes de nuestra geografía.
Respondiendo al no registrado, como tu dices tocayo, es muy triste escribir solo para uno mismo, por lo que no creo que niguno de los que escribimos en el foro, lo haga pensando en sumar mensajes, además que como alguien dijo de buen nacidos es ser agradecidos.
Mis agradecimientos para todos los que escriben en el foro, ya que de la mayoría he aprendido algo.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Dejando de un lado los mensajes, quisiera fijarme en las reputaciones.

En este caso es F. Lázaro el Rey del Foro, seguido de Cantarín, un servidor y Ben-Amar con dos cuadraditos verdes y Sergi, Perdiguera, REEGE, Santy, jlois, Antonio Callejas, Embalses al 100%, FEDE, JL Campillo, Ismamartín, Xuquer, Aberroncho, Manuelra, Nando, Chusa, Pau Gilabert, Daimileño, Salut, Javigs, Tescelma, Elvar, Yelmo01, Juanlo, Imp68, GEOMAN y Odiseo2001 con un cuadradito en la primera página del ránking.

F.Lázaro también se destaca en el texto que aparece al poner el ratón sobre sus cuadraditos verdes, ya que dice "F. Lázaro tiene un aura espectacular a su alrededor", mientras que a sus seguidores nos dice "XXXX llegará a ser famoso muy pronto" desde cantarín hasta Pau Gilabert. Desde Daimileño en adelante, lo que dice es "XXXX va por el buen camino".

----------


## perdiguera

> Dejando de un lado los mensajes, quisiera fijarme en las reputaciones.
> 
> En este caso es F. Lázaro el Rey del Foro, seguido de Cantarín, un servidor y Ben-Amar con dos cuadraditos verdes y Sergi, Perdiguera, REEGE, Santy, jlois, Antonio Callejas, Embalses al 100%, FEDE, JL Campillo, Ismamartín, Xuquer, Aberroncho, Manuelra, Nando, Chusa, Pau Gilabert, Daimileño, Salut, Javigs, Tescelma, Elvar, Yelmo01, Juanlo, Imp68, GEOMAN y Odiseo2001 con un cuadradito en la primera página del ránking.
> 
> F.Lázaro también se destaca en el texto que aparece al poner el ratón sobre sus cuadraditos verdes, ya que dice "F. Lázaro tiene un aura espectacular a su alrededor", mientras que a sus seguidores nos dice "XXXX llegará a ser famoso muy pronto" desde cantarín hasta Pau Gilabert. Desde Daimileño en adelante, lo que dice es "XXXX va por el buen camino".


De eso, de reputación, quería hablar yo hace días.
Por lo que he podido ler en las normas del foro la reputación se da cuando a un registrado le custa o disgusta un mensaje determinado de un miembro.
Cada uno da la cantidad de reputación, que las normas llaman poder de reputación, que posee, cada vez que la aplica, en positivo o en negativo, a un mensaje de un miembro.
Las normas dicen que ese poder de reputación viene en tu perfil y en cada uno de los mensajes que produce ese miembro.
Lo más parecido que he visto es el llamado poder de credibilidad que aparece en la parte superior derecha del mensaje justo encima de los cuadraditos verdes.
Es decir, que en mi caso con un poder de credibilidad de 17, le doy 17 puntos de reputación al miembro que elijo por el mensaje que ha realizado y que me ha gustado, en éste caso serían positivos, o disgustado en éste caso serían negativos.
Esa reputación global aparece en el panel de control de cada uno de los miembros cuando éste lo abre; aparece entonces un cuadro con las últimas reputaciones recibidas.
En algunos casos, y he consultado con otros miembros, no pone porqué se da o se quita la reputación ni quién la otorga.
Lo primero no me parece bien, si alguien tiene poder de poner reputación positiva o negativa debería explicar por qué lo hace y no ponerla sin más.
Lo segundo, que no se sepa quien la pone, si el que la pone no lo indica, no me parece mal; lo contrario daría lugar a roces innecesarios.
También entiendo, y veo bien, que sea otorgada en función de la credibilidad, no sería justo que un recién llegado tuviese el mismo poder que un veterano, y que los nuevos tengan que ganársela con el tiempo y mensajes.
En fín que me gusta el tema de la reputación como está, aunque todo es mejorable.
Y felicidades a F. Lázaro, el del aura espectacular a su alrededor, que se la ha merecido a pulso, eso y más.
Un saludo.

----------


## pevema

Hola Perdiguera, ¿ en qué parte del panel de control se puede ver la reputación que se le dá a cada usuario ?. Es que no lo encuentro por ningun lado. :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola Perdiguera, ¿ en qué parte del panel de control se puede ver la reputación que se le dá a cada usuario ?. Es que no lo encuentro por ningun lado.


Cuando tu presionas el ratón, no me gusta escribir clicar, sobre Panel de Control, que está arriba a la izquierda de la pantalla en un menú horizontal con Ayuda, Miembros etc., te sale un cuadro con la última reputación que has recibido. En este cuadro puedes ver el tema por el que se te ha concedido reputación, la fecha y el comentario que te ha dejado quien te ha dado la reputación; unos ponen ahí quienes son y otros no.
Si lo que quieres ver es cual es tu poder de reputación eso no está en Panel de Control sino en la esquina superior derecha de cualquier mensaje tuyo que abras, justo encima del cuadradito verde. 
Espero haberte ayudado.
Un saludo.
Edito para decir que no pone exactamente poder de reputación sino Poder de Credibilidad y que son los puntos que tu darías a cada uno que le quieras dar reputación.

----------


## pevema

Gracias por sacarme de dudas, pensé que era como una especie de estadísticas donde se veía toda la reputación que te han dado. Se ve que hace tiempo que no me dan ninguna pues a mí no me aparece nada.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

El nivel de reputación de cada forero sólo puede ser visto en el menú de moderación por parte de los moderadores, para el resto de usuarios sirve como guía el color y número de los cuadrados, así como el texto que aparece al poner el ratón sobre ellos.

----------


## Galán

lo principal, es que esta enciclopedia cada dia es mas grande, mas ilustrada, en fin atodos los profanos nos ilustra sobre temas que desconocemos o en su defecto que no controlamos como es devido.

saludos señores/as

----------


## juanlo

Cada forero puede ver su nivel de reputación de dos formas:
-La mas sencilla es que en cualquier mensaje de uno mismo intente añadirse reputación.
-La otra es entrando en el panel de control y después en editar opciones, donde además tienes la opción de mostrarla o no.

----------


## Luján

> Cada forero puede ver su nivel de reputación de dos formas:
> -La mas sencilla es que en cualquier mensaje de uno mismo intente añadirse reputación.
> -La otra es entrando en el panel de control y después en editar opciones, donde además tienes la opción de mostrarla o no.


Pues sí que es verdad.

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena por ese aura tan magnifica, Federico, asi podras ver mejor en la niebla  :Big Grin: 
Bromas aparte, eso te lo has ganado a pulso. Felicidades.
Un abrazo y animo a los demas, ya tenemos otro reto: ganarnos ese aura y alcanzar a Federico.

----------


## No Registrado

Por cierto, ojo a la hora de dar votos positivos. Me he encontrado muchos votos que por el comentario deberían ser positivos, pero que aparecen en gris -como si fueran neutros-. No se si se trata de que, al querer dar un voto, aparece "Apruebo" por defecto... pero que en realidad lo considere "neutro"!

Vamos, yo de vosotros seleccionaría primero el "negativo", y luego volvería a pinchar en el "positivo". De lo contrario, es posible que la cosa quede en "neutro" : \

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros halagos  :Smile: , pero deciros que no soy Dios ni mucho menos jeje  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 




> "*F. Lázaro tiene un aura espectacular a su alrededor*"


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , pues sí, sí que la tengo... me acabo de hacer una foto ahora mismo y mirar lo que me sale:



*Que mi aura os irradie a todos!!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros halagos , pero deciros que no soy Dios ni mucho menos jeje 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja , pues sí, sí que la tengo... me acabo de hacer una foto ahora mismo y mirar lo que me sale:
> 
> 
> 
> *Que mi aura os irradie a todos!!* 
> ...


Gracias por tu magnanimidad, ¡Oh Gran Federico!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros halagos , pero deciros que no soy Dios ni mucho menos jeje 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja , pues sí, sí que la tengo... me acabo de hacer una foto ahora mismo y mirar lo que me sale:
> 
> 
> 
> *Que mi aura os irradie a todos!!* 
> ...





> Gracias por tu magnanimidad, ¡Oh Gran Federico!



(http://www.radiosendasfm.com/)

----------


## perdiguera

> Cada forero puede ver su nivel de reputación de dos formas:
> -La mas sencilla es que en cualquier mensaje de uno mismo intente añadirse reputación.
> -La otra es entrando en el panel de control y después en editar opciones, donde además tienes la opción de mostrarla o no.


Hay una tercera: entrar en panel de control sin hacer nada más te sale en la misma línea que indica la última reputación recibida.

----------


## perdiguera

> Por cierto, ojo a la hora de dar votos positivos. Me he encontrado muchos votos que por el comentario deberían ser positivos, pero que aparecen en gris -como si fueran neutros-. No se si se trata de que, al querer dar un voto, aparece "Apruebo" por defecto... pero que en realidad lo considere "neutro"!
> 
> Vamos, yo de vosotros seleccionaría primero el "negativo", y luego volvería a pinchar en el "positivo". De lo contrario, es posible que la cosa quede en "neutro" : \


¿Cómo puedes asegurar éso si un no registrado creo que no puede dar reputación a nadie?
Por lo menos yo lo he intentado, como no registrado, y no he podido.
Sólo me quedan dos posibilidades:
O quieres meter cizaña o eres un registrado oculto.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Cómo puedes asegurar éso si un no registrado creo que no puede dar reputación a nadie?
> Por lo menos yo lo he intentado, como no registrado, y no he podido.
> Sólo me quedan dos posibilidades:
> O quieres meter cizaña o eres un registrado oculto.


Puede ser Salut, que ayer noche escribió como no registrado, supongo que desde otro ordenador distinto al que suele usar.

Se identificó en el primer mensaje escribiendo "Salut al habla".

Si fue él el que escribió ésto pudo habérsele olvidado identificarse.

Si no es así, que me perdone por poner palabras que no ha escrito en su mano.

----------


## FEDE

> Puede ser Salut, que ayer noche escribió como no registrado, supongo que desde otro ordenador distinto al que suele usar.
> 
> Se identificó en el primer mensaje escribiendo "Salut al habla".
> 
> Si fue él el que escribió ésto pudo habérsele olvidado identificarse.
> 
> Si no es así, que me perdone por poner palabras que no ha escrito en su mano.


Así creo que es Luján  :Wink:  en el otro mensaje que escribio, puso "Salut al habla" y los dos post tienen la misma IP

----------


## perdiguera

Pues entonces aclarado el asunto.
Y que me perdone Salut.

----------


## Salut

Ajum, ajum... sí que era yo... Estamos un poco sensibles con los NoRegistrados, ¿no? (lo digo por casi todos los conforeros, no por perdi).

Si por culpa de que entran tantos charlatanes ya respondemos a la defensiva a todos los NoRegistrados, creo que será mejor para el foro dejar entrar sólo a los registrados. Sino, abundará el mal rollo...

Mi humilde opinión, vamos  :Embarrassment: 



Respecto a lo que había escrito como NoRegistrado, pues me baso en esto:


Voy a esos mensajes, y me dice que la valoración ha sido algo así como "neutra", en vez de positiva (que al menos en el que dice "estupendo" imagino que habría sido un voto positivo).

----------


## Luján

Parece que sí, que han querido darte puntos positivos, pero al final han sido neutros (si mal no recuerdo, está desactivado poder dar negativos)

Habrá que fijarse cuando demos puntos.

En cuanto a lo de los no registrados, es el precio que hay que pagar por tener el foro abierto a todos. A veces parece un precio alto, pero otras veces no tanto.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, yo lo comentaba porque en bastantes mensajes he notado cierta hostilidad hacia los NoRegistrados, parece que de forma preventiva. Creo que si la decisión es de permitir que escriban todos, haríamos bien en intentar rebajar un poco el tono en nuestras respuestas a estos foreros eventuales (y me incluyo, porque creo que por alli también habré tenido alguna mala salida).

Solo una reflexión, claro  :Smile: 


EDIT: ¿Están deshabilitados los votos negativos? No se, hay algunos usuarios con la reputación en rojo! : \

----------


## F. Lázaro

> hay algunos usuarios con la reputación en rojo! : \


En la lista de miembros, ordenados por reputación, a mí solo me aparece un usuario con la reputación en rojo.

----------


## Salut

Pues, a bote pronto, me he fijado en Azul y en el Dani(numeritos) ese que pone "comas suspensivas"...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues, a bote pronto, me he fijado en Azul y en el Dani(numeritos) ese que pone "comas suspensivas"...


Y yo creo que ya está, no hay ninguno más (o al menos, no los veo)  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mi enhorabuena a todos.
Es habéis subido uno detrás de otro, que barbaridad  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena a todos los que por una cosa u otra habéis subido reputación.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que ha alcanzado el octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación gracias a sus magníficas aportaciones y reportajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a F.Lázaro y a todos los que estos últimos días habéis visto incrementada vuestra reputación.

----------


## jlois

He estado estos días atrás sin tener tiempo para entrar en el foro así que enhorabuena a todos aquellos que hayáis alcanzado nuevas reputaciones, en especial a F. Lázaro por sus inmejorables reportajes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Donde vais a llegar con tantos cuadraditos verde, que no, que me alegro por F. Lázaro.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena al amigo Fede por alcanzar esos 1000 thanks entregados que tanto dicen de él  cuanto más quienes hemos recibido sus valoraciones. Por si mi fuese, merecería el reconocimiento al seguimiento que hace del foro y la gratificación que todos recibimos por ello. Gracias a ti, amigo Fede.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Darle las gracias a FEDE por su gratitud con los demás, que como dice Jlois dice mucho de el.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias a ustedes amigos, eso de dar las gracias me lo inculcó mi abuela, que por cierto se llamaba Gracia, ella me decía que de buen nacido es ser agradecido, y también debe ser que en mi familia, como en mi pueblo hay muchas mujeres que se llaman Gracia, claro está, la virgen de Gracia es la patrona de Carmona.
Cuando estoy en otro pueblo cercano y le doy las gracias a alguien por algo, me sulen decir (Gracias en Carmona hay muchas) 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Tocayo del alma, tocayo.
Lo que haces con tus gracias es ni más ni menos, según yo entiendo, que poner sobre el papel tu manera de ser.
Yo que te conozco un poco, sé que tu humanidad es tan grande que deseas que los demás sean felices, y con dar las gracias lo que haces es volverlo a demostrar.
Creo que en esta página no hay nadie como tú.
Un abrazo porque no sé que decirte más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy, con tantas cosas, al final, no le he dicho a FEDE que eso de dar tanto las gracias dice mucho que ti, pero que ya pudimos comprobar en la KDD del año pasado.

Por cierto, nuestro amigo Madrugador ha llegado a los 2 cuadraditos verdes. Enhorabuena, y a seguir creciendo  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por mi parte también a FEDE por sus agradecimientos y su forma de ser, y enhorabuena a jlois, que ha llegado a los dos mil mensajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a jlois, por esos 2.000 mensajes cargados de imágenes y fenomenales aportes.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Jose Luis por esos 2000 mensajes en los que, entre otras muchas cosas, nos has acercado el norte de España a los que estamos tan lejos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena Jose Luis y gracias por tantos reportajes.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a sergi1907, que ha llegado, y de forma merecidísima, al octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola jlois, ¿qué decir?....
Gracias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas felicidades Sergi.

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi1907, tampoco tengo qué decir.
Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Mi enhorabuena a Luján, que ha alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, lo que no puede ser más merecido.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Gracias a quien corresponda. O sea, a todos.

La verdad es que llevo tiempo sin fijarme en esto, aunque leo el hilo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena Lujän.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Antonio Callejas, que ha subido su reputación, ya que es un nombre conocido por todos; muchas gracias, Antonio, por los fantásticos reportajes que nos muestras.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Enhorabuena Lujän.
> Un saludo.


Hombre frfmfrfm, que es canario, no nórdico.
Felicidades a Luján y a Antonio Callejas aunque todavía no han conseguido llegar hasta donde se merecen ambos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a Antonio Callejas por su nueva reputación, "is a splendid one to behold", y muchas gracias por los espléndidos y emocionantes reportajes que nos està subiendo últimamente.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Sois muy generosos en vuestros comentarios... no los merezco.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jlois

Yo me pierdo entre tantos agasajados. Enhorabuena a Luján y a Antonio por ser los últimos que he visto en este cuadro de felicitaciones. Sois merecedores de esto y mucho más. La constancia y el buen saber son aspectos más que reseñables en todos y cada uno de vosotros. Y en eso sois la inspiración que uno tiene para intentar estar a la altura de las circunstancias. Gran trabajo del foro en general.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy, casi se me pasa.

Enhorabuena a los nuevos condecorados en las reputaciones, Lujan y Antonio Callejas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a todos los que habéis visto incrementada la reputación, como bien dice Jose Luis es un gran trabajo de todo el foro.

----------


## Los terrines

> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a todos los que habéis visto incrementada la reputación, como bien dice Jose Luis es un gran trabajo de todo el foro.


Y enhorabuena también a tí, que has visto aumentada tu reputación a "sergi1907 tiene mucho para estar orgulloso", algo que ya todos aquí sabíamos hace mucho tiempo.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Y vaya que sí... estamos muy orgullosos de tenerte Sergi!!
Enhorabuena artista.
Y a todos los demás que poco a poco vais aumentando cuadraditos...jejeje

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Cuando, hace ahora casi tres años, decidí unirme a embalses.net no podía imaginar que aquel sencillo acto de registro en una página de la red daría pie a convertirse en lo que hoy día es: un punto de encuentro de muchas gentes, de todos los lugares del país que comparten la singular afición del agua, la naturaleza y las obras hidraúlicas. 
Unos "tíos raros" que en este periodo de tiempo han demostrado seriedad, buen hacer y cordialidad y que han conseguido mostrar a propios y extraños (sobre todo, a extraños) que una afición de minorías puede contactar con el público general y ser un referente en su materia. ¡¡Y si no que nos lo digan en momentos puntuales, cuando embalses.net ha sido un referente de lo medios de comunicación!!... (que se lo digan a nuestras fotografias... jajaja).

La reputación no es personal, al menos la mía no lo es, es de un conjunto, un conjunto que mantiene vivo el placer de las salidas al campo, del disfrute de nuestro medio natural y de unas obras civiles que son patrimonio de nuestro país.

Los cuadraditos verdes son lo de menos, lo realmente importante es la calidad de un sitio, y éste la rezuma por sus juntas.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso Antonio, hermoso y una verdad como un templo.
Gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## REEGE

Unas palabras muy emotivas y que son lo que pensamos cada uno de nosotros... aunque lo has dicho muy, pero que muy bien Antonio!!

----------


## FEDE

Muy, pero que muy bien lo has resumido Antonio, mi enhorabuena a todos los que formamos está gran familia.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

También enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que ya ha alcanzado la cota de los 7.000 mensajes, llegando a la sala en que se encontraba Luján, y a perdiguera, que se encuentra con jlois en la sala de los 9 cuadraditos verdes. Muchas gracias a los 4 por el gran trabajo desarrollado para el foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Buenos días.
> 
> También enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que ya ha alcanzado la cota de los 7.000 mensajes, llegando a la sala en que se encontraba Luján, y a perdiguera, que se encuentra con jlois en la sala de los 9 cuadraditos verdes. Muchas gracias a los 4 por el gran trabajo desarrollado para el foro.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


¡¡¡Bieeeeen!!!

¡¡¡¡Ya no estoy solo!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena F.Lázaro.

Poco que añadir a lo dicho por Antonio, creo que entre todos estamos haciendo grande a este foro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ale Luján... ya se te ha acabado el chollo de tener todo el Ron para tí solo!!

----------


## Luján

> Ale Luján... ya se te ha acabado el chollo de tener todo el Ron para tí solo!!


¡Ostras! es verdad.

Encima a compartirlo con F. Lázaro. Me da que voy a tener que encargarlo a granel a partir de ahora.  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unirme a las fantásticas palabras de Antonio.
Y dar la enhorabuena a mi tocayo, por esa pedazo de cifra de 7.000 mensajes, que no son pocos.
Y a perdiguera, por esos 9 cuadraditos que aún siendo muchos, se quedan cortos para la persona que hay tras ese teclado.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a los culpables, que sois todos vosotros.
Gracias a todos por estar ahí

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100% y REEGE, que han visto, y muy merecidamente, aumentada su reputación: embalses al 100% hasta "is a splendid one to behold" y REEGE a "nombre conocido por todos".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

También felicitaciones a Antonio Callejas, que ha visto incrementada su reputación hasta "is a splendid one to behold".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena también a jlois, que sigue abriendo puertas: ha entrado en la sala de los 10 cuadraditos verdes; enhorabuena por ello.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jopelines jlois, no veas. 
Subes como espero ver yo subir los embalses este invierno.
Enhorabuena  :Smile: 

EDIT: Y a REEGE y a Antonio Callejes. Que muy merecidamente han subido de reputación.
¡Qué grande es este foro!  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo amigos. 
Bueno, bueno, bueno... el amigo Jlois lleva camino de salirse de la pantalla con tanta lucecita verde... 

Un abrazo a todos y a seguir tan sanos y hermosotes, jajaja

----------


## sergi1907

El amigo Jose Luis sigue batiendo récords.

Sin comentarios, todo lo que se diga de él, es poco.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F.Lázaro, que ha visto aumentada su reputación muy merecidamente: "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y tanto que tiene.
Enhorabuena  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Federico :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Enhorabuena Federico

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a dos de nuestros foreros más jovenes: a ceheginerro joven, que ha sido reputado como "is a splendid one to behold", y a Miguel Ángel RB, que ha llegado a la cota de los mil mensajes. Gracias a ellos, entre otros (verdad, embalses al 100%?), el futuro del foro está garantizado.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena a los dos jóvenes y a Federico también.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos.

Está claro que el futuro del foro está en buenas manos.
Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena jóvenes... El futuro del foro está en vuestras manos y es seguro que no pueden ser mejores. Aprovecho para felicitar a Federico con "cierto retraso" y a Los  Terrines por sus muy próximos 2000 mensajes... Con cierta antelación pero agradecerte todos y cada uno de esos grandes mensajes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a Miguel Ángel y a Juanjo, por seguir subiendo en el foro.

Saludos a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a aberroncho, que ha llegado, y muy merecidamente, a la sala de los seis cuadraditos verdes.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena aberroncho.

Una reputación muy merecida.

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno, ahora cuando entre a esta sala veré la diferencia que hay con respecto a la anterior. Lo primero que voy a mirar es el mini-bar a ver si está mas completo que el anterior. Gracias a todos por haberme llevado hasta aquí.

P.D.: Los terrines, me dejas sorprendido con el control que llevas de este tema, no se te escapa ni uno. Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a frfmfrfm que ha alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde y ha sido reputado "como is a splendid one to behold"; muchas gracias por su trabajo en el foro.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena Francisco!! 
No suelo dar las gracias en éste post a mucha gente, ya que es más fácil agracederle a la gente las cosas dándole a un botón que ponerle una frase.
Me encantan tus estudios y lo que nos enseñas a través del microscopio, tus debates con Calima aunque a veces te excedas con él y tu humanidad al principio de estar con todos nosotros.
Ahora la verdad es que veo a otro Francisco, quiero verte con más humildad, opinando, pero sin buscarle las cosquillas a éste grupo de gente que está aquí para aprender de otros, quiero seguir viendoté por aquí, con compañerismo y haciendo grande Embalses.net.
Pedir perdón, reconocer que a veces somos humanos, bajar un escalón, ser lo que aquí somos cada uno de nosotros, una partícula de esa gota que luce ésta página en su lado izquierdo...
La mierda contra más se revuelve más huele, dicen en mi pueblo!!
Nadie de nosotros somos más que nadie y somos un grupo de amigos con nuestras virtudes y defectos... tan diferentes, pero ésto nos une y eso es lo que debemos tener en cuenta, la unión.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a sergi1907, que, con todo merecimiento, ha alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena sergi  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias :Smile: 

Es un orgullo poder compartir tantos buenos momentos con todos vosotros, espero poder seguir mucho tiempo en este gran foro.

Por cierto, me parece que Los Terrines también ha alcanzado los nueve cuadrados, así que muchas felicidades.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Ya era hora! Me estaba aburriendo desde que jlois me abandonó.
Bienvenidos ambos a esta humilde choza, espero que vengáis con repuestos pues el aburrimiento me hizo acabar con todo.
Enhorabuena a los dos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida, perdiguera, espero poder aprender mucho de los que estáis o habéis pasado por la sala; parece que sergi y yo mismo tendremos que encargarnos de la intendencia.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100% que ya ha llegado a los 6000 mensajes.

Podemos estar muy orgullosos del futuro del foro.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Desde luego que el futuro del foro está garantizado con embalses al 100%, ceheginero joven y Miguel Ángel RG; mi enhorabuena a embalses al 100% por ese nuevo hito alcanzado.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Desde luego que el futuro del foro está garantizado con embalses al 100%, ceheginero joven y Miguel Ángel RG; mi enhorabuena a embalses al 100% por ese nuevo hito alcanzado.
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.


Pues otra vez mi enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, esta vez por haber alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a todos  :Smile: 

Y desde luego, no tanto los mensajes, pero sobre todo en la reputación, es que no podría haber llegado a estos niveles sin ustedes, así, que gracias  :Smile: .

Cuando entré, no me había imaginado nunca que llegaría a estar en donde estoy  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a ceheginero joven, que ha alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y de forma merecidísima.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena ceheginero joven :Smile: 

La juventud del foro viene pisando fuerte :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Aunque es a Los Terrines a quien mejor se le da esto de hacer el seguimiento de los foreros, hoy me adelantare yo para felicitar a Perdiguera en su quinto milenario. Que lejos estoy de llegar a esos números y a esa excelente dedicación por y para el foro. Gracias amigo por todo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ni cuenta me dí.
Pensando en otras cosas se me pasó.
Gracias a todos los que con su apoyo me han llevado a escribir tanto.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues mi enhorabuena también a perdiguera por ese quinto milenario que a mí, como a jlois, me parece lejanísimo; muchas gracias por sus fantásticas aportaciones al foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena, ceheginero, por ese séptimo.
Vamos a hartarnos de jugar a videojuegos los dos en esta nueva sala  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y Enhorabuena perdiguera por los 5.000 mensajes  :Smile: . Un largo recorrido.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Perdiguera, muchas gracias por todo lo que nos has enseñado en estos 5000 mensajes :Smile: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Lo dicho felicidades a todos los que poco a poco llegaréis con los puntitos verdes a la parte derecha de la pantalla del ordenador...

----------


## Los terrines

Felicidades a FEDE, que ha llegado a la cifra de 5.000 mensajes en el foro; y nuchas gracias por sus fenomenales aportaciones.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades Fede :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por los grandes reportajes y comentarios que nos regalas a todos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo a todos, especialmente a José Manuel...

¡¡Yo estoy haciendo el ánimo a ver si logro llegar a los mil !!!, jajajajaja...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena FEDE, pro esa cifra de 5.000 mensajes.
Y eres un "lustrario"  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades tocayo, son muy de agradecer tus aportaciones, tus ideas y tus aciertos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena amigo Fede por esa gran persona que se esconde bajo ese nick, enhorabuena por todos y cada uno de tus mensajes en los que se entremezclan grandes reportajes con sinceros comentarios llenos de gratitud y de apoyo. 
Eres una referencia sin duda en la cual, yo particularmente , intento buscar una semejanza difícil de conseguir por no decir imposible. Gracias José Manuel por ser como eres y por seguir en esa línea tan singular y própia tuya.

En cuanto a Antonio Callejas... ni que decir tiene que ya te falta nada para alcanzar ese nivel de los 1000 mensajes , y seguro que nos seguirás sorprendiendo con esos bellos parajes que nos muestras y que nos hacen acercarnos con sólo mirar las imágenes a esa zona tan emblemática de la península. Gracias también a tí, amigo Antonio.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias amigos por las felicitaciones, pero quiero decir que entre esos 5000 mensajes, seguro que he escrito muchas tonterias, pero bueno... de algunas tonterias también se aprende  :Embarrassment: 

Ánimo amigo Antonio que ya lo tienes a tiro de piedra, con un par de reportajes te haces milenario  :Smile: 

Un fuerte abrazo amigos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades a los dos... seguid creciendo junto a todos nosotros mucho tiempo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Felicitaciones a Luján, que ha alcanzado con todo merecimiento el octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades, Luján, por esos 8 cuadraditos que se quedan cortos para lo que hay detrás de ese teclado  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Luján, muy merecidos esos cuadraditos.

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente se quedan muy cortos esos cuadradillos de reputación. Debería tener muchos más.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Luján... lo dicho por los compañeros, por tu dedicación al foro deberías tener cuadraditos hasta llegar a la fecha de ingreso...

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a jlois, que inaugura la sala de los 11 cuadraditos verdes, y también la reputación como "tiene un brillante futuro"; aunque a mí me parece que también tiene un brillante presente y un brillante pasado.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Jose Luis :Smile: 

Estoy convencido de que tu reputación seguirá subiendo y pronto volverás a cambiar de sala.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena Jlois... como nos gustan tus reportajes de esa zona tan bonita de España...
Haces un trabajo excepcional y como si tuviesemos por allí un centenar de foreros.
Gracias.

----------


## jlois

Gracias a todos vosotros por seguir mis comentarios y mis imágenes que en muchos casos quedan lejos de parecerse a casi todos aquellos reportajes de altísima calidad que se colocan en el foro. A veces me pregunto si la mayoría de los que revisais los temas que se van colocando no estareis un poco hartos de Belesar y compañía... jejeje.

De todas formas... seguiré en esa tesitura un tanto rayante aunque intentaré buscar nuevos nuncas que quitarnos de encima... jejeje. 

Eso sí... me gustaría que hubiese esos cien foreros trabajando en el norte, supongo que sería más variado todo lo que se fuese aportando al foro. Tiempo al tiempo.

En fin ... gracias a todos por estar ahí y por ser tan agradecidos hacia mi persona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena jlois  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Verde que te quiero verde.... jajajaja...

Un abrazo Jlois.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a REEGE, que ha entrado en la sala de los siete mil mensajes, donde le esperaban Luján y F. Lázaro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena REEGE :Smile: 

Ya nos contarás si te han dejado algo en la sala o se lo han bebido todo :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo

----------


## Luján

> Enhorabuena REEGE
> 
> Ya nos contarás si te han dejado algo en la sala o se lo han bebido todo
> 
> Un abrazo


Más le vale haber venido con unas cuantas botellas bajo el brazo, que de tanto estar aquí solos se nos han acabado las existencias.  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Más le vale haber venido con unas cuantas botellas bajo el brazo, que de tanto estar aquí solos se nos han acabado las existencias.


No te preocupes, ya llamé el otro día a Reege para que se pasase por el súper...



Enhorabuena Reege  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena REEGE, por alcanzar esa cifra.
Anda que, que buenos tres os habéis juntado en esa sala  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> No te preocupes, ya llamé el otro día a Reege para que se pasase por el súper...
> 
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena Reege


¿Johnnie Walker etiqueta roja? ¿y además de estrangis?

Tío, pensé que tenías mejor gusto. Por lo menos un Chivas 12 años, o un Connemara 16. Si tiene que ser del caminante, por lo menos etiqueta negra, si no azul  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Johnnie Walker etiqueta roja? ¿y además de estrangis?
> 
> Tío, pensé que tenías mejor gusto. Por lo menos un Chivas 12 años, o un Connemara 16. Si tiene que ser del caminante, por lo menos etiqueta negra, si no azul


Jajaja. Era la foto donde más botellas venían, pero vamos... le podemos cambiar rápidamente el color con el fotochop.

Mientras no sean aguarrás tipo Alcatraz, John Cor... los demás bueno, son pasables. 

Aunque puestos a elegir, obviamente prefiero Chivas, Cardhú, Corriemhor, Jack Daniels, Cuatro Rosas, Jameson, en fin, todo bicho que tenga más de 10 años es bien recibido  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Bonita sala aunque hay demasiado Johnnie Walker... yo soy más de coca-cola!!!
Pero bueno me adaptaré!! 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena REEGE, por esos 7.000 mensajes, por ese afán, nunca bien ponderado, de hacer crecer este foro, por tu proselitismo a favor de los embalses, en fin, por ser como eres.
Un abrazo, amigo.
P.D. A mí me gustan más mayores, con 12 años como mínimo y también solamente maltas, ni mezclas ni irlandeses, americanos o japoneses. Raro que es uno.

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena Reege, por ese séptimo milenario que te hace más grande si cabe de lo que ya lo eres. Como bien cita José Manuel, eres el gran defensor de embalses.net, manteniendo el discurso adecuado en cada momento y entregando tu cordialidad a todos y por todo. Eres grande, amigo.
Y aprovecho para felicitar a Sergi por ese décimo cuadradillo verde que muestra la gran valía de todos y cada uno de sus grandes reportajes, siempre elaborados , siempre volcados en mostrar hasta el más mínimo detalle. 
El foro crece en calidad. No hay duda de ello. En nosotros está el alentar a todos en seguir en ese camino. Por ello felicitaros a todos por ese gran trabajo común.

----------


## Los terrines

También mi enhorabuena a sergi1907 por el tan merecido décimo cuadradito verde.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos vosotros que lo habéis hecho posible.

Es un placer poder compartir experiencias con todos vosotros y formar parte de esta familia.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues de nuevo mi enhorabuena a sergi1907, porque acaba de escribir su mensaje nº 6.000.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena por esas ascensiones sergi.
Felicidades  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Sergi, aunque con retraso, muchas Felicidades por esos números!!
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Enhorabuena Sergi  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile: 

Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades sergi1907, por tus nuevas metas alcanzadas.
Es un placer tenerte cerca. Se aprende un montón.
Gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F.  lázaro, que la llegado, y muy merecidamente, a la sala de los nueve cuadraditos verdes, siendo catalogado como "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Muy merecidos esos cuadradillos y esa reputación.
A tí también te tengo que dar las gracias por haberme enseñado tantas cosas.
Un abrazo F. Lázaro

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena artista!!Como sigáis así vais a dejar sin cuadrados el foro y os va a tener que colocar rectángulos...jejeje
Merecidos y mucho esos cuadraditos y esa reputación!!
Un abrazo extremeño!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena tocayo!!
Merecidísima nueva categoría  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Federico :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Felicidades Federico por esa nueva y muy merecedísima categoría que valora tu gran labor y trabajo por y para el foro.

Y también agradecer a Fede por ese segundo milenario de valoraciones que realiza a todos y cada uno de los que participamos en esta página, en mayor o menor medida, las valoraciones que efectúa el amigo José Manuel, nos sirven para continuar en ese camino que creemos que es el adecuado, y que no es otro que el de mostrar cada rincón de este país, el de abrir nuevos espacios y alentar a todos aquellos que se resisten aún a participar de una forma más continuada en el desarrollo del foro.

Particularmente no es poco lo que le debo a Fede, y sí mucho más de lo que le puedo agradecer con estas simples palabras.

----------


## Los terrines

Mi enhorabuena a perdiguera, que ha entrado con todo merecimiento en la sala de los 10 cuadraditos verdes, donde le esperaba sergi1907; y muchas gracias a FEDE, por esos 2.000 thanks repartidos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Perdiguera, muy merecidos esos diez cuadraditos por la gran labor que haces en el foro y todo lo que nos enseñas.

Muchas gracias Fede por tu enorme generosidad con todos nosotros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena perdiguera.
El tiempo termina poniendo a cada uno en su sitio  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ups! No había visto ésto... dejo de verlo un par de días y esto se desmadra, jeje. Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile: 

Por otra parte, mi más sincera enhorabuena a perdiguera. Esos 10 cuadrados no están ahí por casualidad...

----------


## perdiguera

> Enhorabuena Perdiguera, muy merecidos esos diez cuadraditos por la gran labor que haces en el foro y todo lo que nos enseñas.
> 
> Muchas gracias Fede por tu enorme generosidad con todos nosotros.


Lo de FEDE si que es de mérito, esas 2000 gracias requieren mucho esfuerzo.




> Enhorabuena perdiguera.
> El tiempo termina poniendo a cada uno en su sitio


Seguro, todos iremos con los pies por delante algún día.




> Ups! No había visto ésto... dejo de verlo un par de días y esto se desmadra, jeje. Muchas gracias a todos 
> 
> Por otra parte, mi más sincera enhorabuena a perdiguera. Esos 10 cuadrados no están ahí por casualidad...


Pues ahora no sé que he hecho para merecer esto. Llevo un mundo de tiempo sin poder poner un reportaje y me subís la reputación como sube la fiebre de las anginas, de golpe.
Gracias a todos los que estáis al otro lado de la pantalla. Sin vosotros todo esto no tendría sentido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Seguro, todos iremos con los pies por delante algún día.


Ala, que bruto.
Ya estamos negativistas.
Hay que pensar en bonito, como digo yo. "Prado verde, prado verde...".

----------


## Luján

> Ala, que bruto.
> Ya estamos negativistas.
> Hay que pensar en bonito, como digo yo. "Prado verde, prado verde...".


Es que Perdiguera es como Van Gaal: "Siempre negatifo, nuca positifo"  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

felicidades a todos los agraciados...jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Luján, que ha visto aumentada su reputación, con todo merecimiento, hasta "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Enhorabuena a Luján, que ha visto aumentada su reputación, con todo merecimiento, hasta "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Gracias a todos vosotros, que sois lo que me habéis alzado hasta aquí.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues doble enhorabuena a REEGE, ya que ha alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación; la otra enhorabuena es por la subida de nivel de su querido Fresnedas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Reege :Smile: 

Estoy convencido de que tu reputación seguirá subiendo, te lo mereces.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Eso sin lugar a dudas. Enhorabuena Reege y Luján.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena, Luján y REEGE. Dos grandes del foro.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena al nuevo milenario aberroncho, que ha alcanzado la cifra de mil mensajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena aberroncho por esos mil mensajes :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¡¡¡¡¡El próximo yo.....!!!!! jajajajaja

----------


## sergi1907

> ¡¡¡¡¡El próximo yo.....!!!!! jajajajaja


Venga Antonio que ya casi los tienes, un par de reportajes del Cenajo y ya está.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

REEGE y Luján gracias por ser como sois. Por haberme enseñado tanto. Esos reconocimientos que habéis recibido son escasos, a mi modo de ver.
Aberroncho, ánimo y a por los dos mil, es un momento.
Antonio Callejas, que 34 mensajes no son nada, que con este otoño tan lluvioso que llevamos, raro es que no te hayamos disfrutado en plan fotográfico. 
A los cuatro, un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena Aberroncho, por alcanzar esa mágica cifra de milenario.
Y a Antonio, le queda ná, un par de tormentillas y ya llega  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Pues sí, me ha costado mas de dos años alcanzar esa cifra, a ver si no tardo tanto tiempo en llegar al segundo milenio. 
Gracias a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias chicos!! Cada día estoy más orgulloso de haber encontrado ésta página y éstos grandes TIOS!!!
Tengo muchas ganas de conocer a los que no conozco personalmente y volver a ver a los que tuve la suerte de conocer en Las Tablas!!
Aunque los viajes los tendré un poquito limitados por el bichejo...jejeje.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a albertillovernel, que ha alcanzado, y con todo merecimiento, el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Albertillo enhorabuena por esa merecida reputación y por tu lucha infatigable en uno de los temas "estrella" de Embalses.net (Acuifero 23), que no sería lo mismo sin ti. 
Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena, albertillo, por alcanzar tal nivel de reputación por tus siempre acertados aportes  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena albertillovernel  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Y también felicitar a FEDE, que ha alcanzado el séptimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, con todo merecimiento.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades FEDE :Smile: 

Sin duda te mereces estos cuadraditos y muchos más por tu espléndida aportación al foro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Fede, eres un gran tío!!
Lo mereces.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy la enhorabuena es para dos de las piedras angulares del foro: F. Lázaro, que ha alcanzado el décimo cuadradito verde, y Luján, que ha subido su reputación hasta el noveno cuadradito verde.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Por mi parte, y como ya dije no hace mucho, gracias a todos vosotros, que sois los que me habéis dado estos cuadraditos.

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades a ambos, dos "pesos pesados" del foro y de los que todos estamos aprendiendo mucho.

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena a Fede, F. Lázaro y a Luján. Que grandes sois y que grande es este foro gracias a todos y cada uno de los que participan en el mismo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¡¡¡Estos si son "brotes verdes"!!! 
Seguid así compañeros...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones, en especial a aquellos culpables que hayan hecho que haya aumentado otro cuadrado más  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda anda, vamos pa'rriba!!
Enhorabuena a ambos. Todos es, simplemente, por ser como sois.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a REEGE, que la alcanzado el octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación; y muchas gracias por tu dedicación al foro, más aún ahora, que estás muy ocupado con REEGE junior.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades REEGE :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y por el gran seguimiento que haces a tu querido Fresnedas.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que acaba de entrar en la sala de los 8.000 mensajes; y, como  ha sido el primero en llegar, ya puede ir preparando la intendencia, que pronto le acompañará Luján.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

También felicitar a ceheginero joven y embalses al 100%, que  han alcanzado en su reputación los ocho cuadraditos verdes; gracias a ellos, entre otros muchos, el foro tiene un gran futuro.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a todos.

Que se aumente la reputación de tantos compañeros dice mucho de la gran calidad de este foro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades a Perdiguera que ya forma parte de la sala de los once cuadraditos y de los que "tienen un brillante futuro"

En tu caso yo diría un brillante presente, es un gran placer de poder tenerte entre nosotros, contigo no se deja nunca de aprender.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

También mi enhorabuena a Perdiguera, por esa merecidísima reputación.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena perdiguera!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Lo mereces Perdiguera, como sigáis así, vais a terminar con los calificativos y lo que es pero... con los cuadraditos verdes!!! jejeje

----------


## perdiguera

Para acabar con los cuadraditos está jlois, que ese sí que es un campeón. Miedo me da que lleva tiempo sin aparecer, seguro que nos está buscando algo nuevo.
Gracias a todos que sois los grandes culpables.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Miedo me da que lleva tiempo sin aparecer, seguro que nos está buscando algo nuevo.


+1  :Smile: 

Algo gordo está preparando, eso seguro...  :Big Grin: 

Enhorabuena perdiguera.

----------


## Los terrines

Jlois y perdiguera han recibido a sergi1907 en la sala de los 11 cuadraditos verdes, donde están calificados como "tiene un brillante futuro". Enhorabuena a sergi por esa mrecidísdima reputación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena sergi!!!
Anda que os vais lo vais a pasar mal los tres en esa sala  :Big Grin: . Vaya tres  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Jlois y perdiguera han recibido a sergi1907 en la sala de los 11 cuadraditos verdes, donde están calificados como "tiene un brillante futuro". Enhorabuena a sergi por esa mrecidísdima reputación.
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.


Con los brazos abiertos, y una sonrisa de satisfacción hemos visto cómo sergi1907 ha llegado por méritos propios a este lugar donde nos dejará toda su compañía y discreción forera para que la disfrutemos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas gracias a todos :Smile: 

Es un placer estar en esta sala con dos de los grandes foreros, espero que pronto se puedan unir muchos más que se lo merecen tanto o más que yo.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Sergi, lo mereces y dejad algo de ron para cuando os acompañe F. Lázaro... :Wink: 
Menudo trio tenemos en esa sala Vip!!

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a jlois, que sigue abriendo hitos, ya que su reputación "sobrepasa la fama"; también a Luján, que ha alcanzado el décimo cuadradito verde, y "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a los dos y gracias por estar siempre ahí!!!!
Merecéis todo elogio por parte del foro por vuestra gran dedicación.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos :Smile: 

Muy merecida esta reputación, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones y dedicación.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Dos grandes hombres y nombres del foro son.
Gracias por todo lo que nos enseñáis y por vuestra disposición hacia los demás.
Merecidísima subida de reputación.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a estos dos grandes pilares del foro.
Muchas gracias por estar ahí dándole todo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo los terrines nos ha visitado, para quedarse, en la sala de los once cuadraditos.
Ha venido con toda su aparamenta fotográfica y con la colección de sitios desde donde tomar las imágenes.
Y nos dice que nos va a enseñar a hacerlas.
Estamos muy felices.
Lo que esperamos, los cuatro, es que vengáis más ya que dentro de poco seremos tres, pues el jefe, perdón, jlois se nos va a ir hacia la docena dentro de muy poco.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Los Terrines :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por los magníficos reportajes que nos traes.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena Los Terrines por ese merecido logro. Esta sala de los once cuadrados es muy amplia y está  preparada para admitir a más personal. Seguro que nos juntaremos unos cuantos aunque para mi la sala que me sigue encantando es la de la entrada a este gran edificio que es embalses.net.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas felicidades, los terrines  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE y Antonio Callejas, que han alcanzado (con todo merecimiento) el octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a los dos!!!!!! Lo merecen...

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Muy amables chicos... teneis una copica de mistela y unos mantecados esperando... 
A ver si consigo ser "milenario", ya que hasta ahora soy "mileNOrio", jajajaja...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si consigo ser "milenario", ya que hasta ahora soy "mileNOrio", jajajaja...


Eso con un par de reportajes estas navidades del Cenajo y la Fuensanta está finiquitado, jeje, así que al lío  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Enhorabuena a los dos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos :Smile: 

Con vosotros sobran las palabras, creo que os merecéis esto y mucho más.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena es poco
A cada uno le debo algo:
A FEDE le debo, sobre todas las cosas, agradecimiento. Es un gran amigo.
A Antonio Callejas le debo reconocimiento, me ha demostrado ser un hombre cabal.
GRACIAS a los dos por estar ahí y por querer que sea vuestro amigo.

Feliz Navidad a todo el foro, desde el Mar Menor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llego tardecillo, pero Enhorabuena a los dos !!!
Gracias por estar ahí  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a Ceheginero joven y REEGE, que han sido calificados con la reputación de "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso" con total merecimiento.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta vez la enhorabuena es para F. Lázaro, que ha alcanzado los 11 cuadraditos verdes y "tiene un brillante futuro", y para Luján, que ha llegado a la sala de los 8.000 mensajes, donde le esperaba F. Lázaro; no pueden ser más merecidas ambas felicitaciones.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde luego que no pueden ser más merecidas.
Son imprescindibles. Los dos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE, que ha alcanzado la cifra de 6.000 mensajes; muchas gracias por tus impresionantes aportaciones al foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena FEDE :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE, que ha visto aumentada su reputación hasta "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso", y muchas gracias por el gran trabajo que realizas en el foro.

Un saludo cordial y feliz salida y entrada de año a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena FEDE :Smile: 

Muy merecida esta reputación, aunque creo que aún se queda corta para lo que te mereces.

----------


## perdiguera

El único mensaje del día final de año es para felicitar a mi tocayo. Y el de ayer  y el de mañana. Feliz año nuevo a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Jodellll... no se si os habreis dado cuenta... pero no paro de mandar post para llegar a los milllllllllll... jajajajaja

----------


## FEDE

Feliz año 2013 a todos

----------


## perdiguera

Me adhiero totalmente.

----------


## jlois

Feliz año mis queridos amigos. Disfrutad de la noche.

----------


## sergi1907

Feliz año a todos.

Y si bebéis, mucho cuidado, sobre todo nada de conducir.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Antonio, con dos thanks o dos mensajes más ya los tienes!!

Feliz 2013. Que sea para todos un año mejor que el anterior, y peor que el siguiente.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Jajaja... lo dejaremos para mañana... así lo celebraremos bebiéndonos los culines de los vasos de ésta noche!!
Que tengais todos una magnífica velada. Me marcho a descansar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aunque a algunos ya os he felicitado por teléfono, aprovecho aquí para felicitaros a todos.

Espero que hayáis pasado una feliz noche en compañía de familiares y/o amigos y que hayáis entrado con buen pie en el nuevo año. Espero que ninguno os hayáis atragantado con las uvas y os hayáis pasado con el cava.

Yo como es habitual en mí, me he comido mis 12 lacasitos. Aunque quizás, el año que viene me coma 12 bellotas, quién sabe... jeje.

Lo dicho, Feliz Año 2013 a todos, que venga con salud, trabajo (o mantenerlos), y que traiga algo más de agua que su predecesor.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya tenía ganas de escribir este mensaje.

Felicidades a Antonio Callejas por llegar a los 1000 mensajes, espero que tan sólo sea el principio y sigas escribiendo muchos más. Ya se echan de menos tus excursiones por el Cenajo.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Jajajaja... Gracias Sergi... sabía que serías el primero....
No veas lo que me ha costado... y es que llevo una temporada un tanto compleja... 
Un fuerte abrazo a todos, sois coj.onudos!!!!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mi enhorabuena Antonio, por llegar a la cifra milenaria. Eres una persona muy importante para embalses.net, tanto en tus reportajes como en tu propia persona  :Embarrassment:  

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena Antonio... poquito a poco todos vamos aumentando en cantidad y calidad el foro.

----------


## Los terrines

Mi enhorabuena también para Antonio Callejas por esos fantásticos mil mensajes; y también a perdiguera, que ha alcanzado los 6 mil.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades Perdiguera por esos 6000 mensajes en los que tanto nos has enseñado :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera... muchas Felicidades y gracias por estar siempre ahí.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos, pero no llevo 6013 mensajes como aparece en el contador (ahora, luego cuando leyáis a lo mejor es otro número pero la cuenta es fácil)
Realmente sólo llevo escritos 4.677 mensajes el resto son los que me ha puesto la máquina cada vez que le doy las gracias a alguien y por tanto no tienen ninguna aportación por lo que yo al menos no los considero mensajes como tales. Lo que sí es cierto es que han sido 4.677 ratos llenos de placer, algún que otro disgustillo y mucho aprendizaje. Gracias a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mi enhorabuena y felicitaciones a todos los nuevos agraciados.
Esto de ponerse cada tres o cuatro días, me deja muchas cosas atrasadas.
Pos eso, *¡¡¡¡Feliz año nuevo 2013!!!!*

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo jlois ha alcanzado los 3000 mensajes en su cómputo según la máquina.
En ellos todo un curso de embalses por el norte, con especialización en Belesar.
Gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Jose Luis :Smile: 

Un lujo tenerte entre nosotros y poder compartir desde la distancia tus maravillosos viajes por el norte.

----------


## REEGE

Jlois... Felicidades y sigue así!!! Como bien dice Sergi, un lujo y un placer tenerte como parte de Embalses.net

----------


## jlois

Gracias a todos y cada uno de vosotros por darme ese aliciente para continuar en el camino que en su día iniciamos y que ahora parece tener una ruta muy bien marcada y de la cual no tengo ninguna intención de salir... jejeje.
Gracias por vuestras contínuas muestras de interés hacia lo que poco a poco puedo ir compartiendo. Hay compañeros con más del doble de mensajes que se merecen mucho más reconocimiento del que yo pueda recibir. 
El cómputo oficial no llega a esos 3000 mensajes, ya que como bien cita el amigo José Manuel, hay que descontarles los thanks que he podido dar y se quedan en unos excasos 1882 mensajes, muy lejos de los que tienen muchos foreros...jejeje.
De todas formas... aún sin tener la dedicación que quisiera para el foro, me siento orgulloso de recorrer casi todos los hilos y descubrir la riqueza que se esconde en cada rincón de esta página... grande, muy grande por y para todos.

Seguiremos viajando desde la distancia... estoy seguro que no habrá ninguno de vosotros que rehuya de dicha invitación.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE, que ha alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en su reputación; y muchas gracias por sus aportaciones y por el tremendo trabajo que está realizando con los reportajes del NO-DO.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, FEDE :Smile: 

Te lo mereces por el gran trabajo que haces para el foro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por estar ahí, por zamparte los no-dos para que nosotros no perdamos el tiempo, por averiguar el qué será en un plis plas, por tu sonrisa, tu bonhomía y por ser mi amigo.
Felicidades.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena FEDE. 
Te lo mereces por los aportes que haces y por sacar tiempo de donde no lo hay.  

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Todo lo que se pueda valorar a José Manuel "Fede", es poco en comparación con lo que él nos ha valorado y lo digo casi a título propio. Es mucho lo que le debo agradecer y más ahora en que se ha sumergido de lleno en la historia documetal de los NO-DO. Gran trabajo que sirve para acompañar los seguimientos de los distintos embalses y las diferentes infraestructuras. 
Enhorabuena por todo ello y por lo que está por venir que a buen seguro seguirá siendo magistral. Gracias Fede.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Fede que estás haciendo el resurgir del No-do en embalses.net!!
Si Paco levantara la cabeza te pondría de mano derecha en sus siguientes inauguraciones.
jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

Felicitaciones a embalses al 100%, que ha visto aumentar su reputación hasta "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso", y de forma totalmente merecida.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena embalses al 100% :Smile: 

Como dice tu reputación, eres de esa gente joven de la que hay que sentirse orgulloso.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena embalses al 100%. Muy merecida esa reputación.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades embalses por alcanzar esa merecida reputación.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Sergi1907 por esos 7.000 mensajes llenos de fantásticas aportaciones al foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a todos  :Smile: 

Y mi enhorabuena a sergi por alcanzar esa cifra de 7.000, que no son pocos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias a todos 
> 
> Y mi enhorabuena a sergi por alcanzar esa cifra de 7.000, que no son pocos.


Son exactamente siete mil. Pocos o muchos dependerá con qué lo compares y de la unidad de medición.
De todas formas enhorabuena sergi1907

----------


## jlois

Si la comparación es con un servidor... son muchos, muchísimos. Enhorabuena Sergi. Otro gran bastión del foro que se hace fuerte , muy fuerte gracias a ellos ( gracias a los diferentes bastiones, se entiende, jejeje).

----------


## perdiguera

Ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma. Que sólo quería hacer una gracia. O mejor hacer una apostilla.

----------


## REEGE

Sergi, mi más sincera enhorabuena!! El foro entero te agradece tus aportaciones y mucho más tu saber estar y educación.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias amigos :Smile: 

Aquí las Thanks tienen mucho que ver en el aumento de mensajes, pero lo importante es poder compartir tantos buenos momentos con todos vosotros.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Antonio Callejas, que ha visto aumentada su reputación a "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso", cosa que ya todos sabíamos.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Enhorabuena a Antonio Callejas, que ha visto aumentada su reputación a "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso", cosa que ya todos sabíamos.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


¡¡Pero bueno chicos...!!!
¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer tanto cuando no puedo dedicarle al foro el tiempo que me gustaría?...
Sois excesivamente amables...

Un abrazo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

> ¡¡Pero bueno chicos...!!!
> ¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer tanto cuando no puedo dedicarle al foro el tiempo que me gustaría?...
> Sois excesivamente amables...
> 
> Un abrazo
> Antonio


Enhorabuena, muy merecida esa reputación.
Hacernos pasar gratos muy agradables, por ejemplo.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Antonio :Smile: 

Para mi lo que has hecho es ser como eres :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡¡Pero bueno chicos...!!!
> ¿Qué he hecho yo para merecer tanto cuando no puedo dedicarle al foro el tiempo que me gustaría?...
> Sois excesivamente amables...
> 
> Un abrazo
> Antonio


Y tú demasiado modesto!!

Enhorabuena  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a frfmfrfm, que ha alcanzado muy merecidamente por sus fantásticas aportaciones al foro, el octavo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a Luján, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde en su reputación y "tiene un brillante futuro"; y muchas gracias por estar ahí siempre.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a los dos nuevos ascendidos.

----------


## REEGE

Lo mismo digo, enhorabuena a los ascendidos!!! :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy la enhorabuena es a uno de los pilares del foro:

Perdiguera, que ha sido calilficado como "sobrepasa la fama", reputación que hasta ahora solamente había alcanzado jlois.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Amigo Perdiguera, enhorabuena!!No nos dejes en muchos años y sigue aportando sabiduria al igual que sigues disminuyendo daños colaterales en Embalses.net.
Un abrazo y gracias por ser una pieza importante en éste foro.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a todos.

Sobre Perdiguera y Luján poco puedo decir, tan sólo que no cambiéis nunca y sigáis siendo como sois.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena perdiguera.
Creeme que sobrepasas la fama y todo lo positivo sobrepasable.
Que grande eres  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo sergi1907 desde ayer habita en la sala de los que su reputación sobrepasa la fama.
Algo que ya sabíamos todos pero que ahora se pone negro sobre blanco.
Enhorabuena.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¿Cómo se está en el olimpo, Sergi?, jajajaja

Un fuerte abrazo...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Enhorabuena a REEGE, por los 8.000 mensajes enviados (accede a la sala donde se encontraban F. Lázaro y Luján), y pir haber alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en su reputación.

También enhorabuena a Sergi1907, cuya reputación sobrepasa la fama (en esta sala ya se encontraban Jñois y perdiguera).

Las dos enhorabuenas no pueden ser más merecidas.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos.

Felicidades REEGE, muy merecida la reputación alcanzada.

Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE, que ha alcanzado, con todo merecimiento, el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación; y muchas gracias por el gran trabajo que hace en el foro con el montón de vídeos de la filmoteca de RTVE (NODO) que nos está facilitando.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena a REEGE y FEDE, grandes hombres y nombres de esta casa por lo que todo lo que reciban será poco.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que ha inaugurado la sala de los 9.000 mensajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Federico :Smile: 

9000 mensajes, vaya barbaridad de cifra, pero estoy convencido de que serán muchísimos más. 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena artista por esos 9.000 mensajes y tus muchas aportaciones.
Sigue asi amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

De verdad que son muchos y nos da una idea de la dedicación que tiene hacia nosotros.
Gracias por todo eso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena tocayooo!!
9.000 mensajes son un montonaco  :Big Grin: .
Seguro que tienes una sala VIP de nivel superior.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy rápido sube ese contador me parece a mí, no me creo que haya mandado tantos mensajes...

De todas formas, muchas gracias a todos. A ver quién me acompañar, que estoy en esta sala muy solo...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, que ha alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en su reputación, y con todos los méritos del mundo.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Muy rápido sube ese contador me parece a mí, no me creo que haya mandado tantos mensajes...
> 
> De todas formas, muchas gracias a todos. A ver quién me acompañar, que estoy en esta sala muy solo...


En el momento que escribo esto llevas realmente 7.391 mensajes escritos, el resto hasta llegar a los 9.031 que salen en tu cuenta ahora, son thanks. Yo por ejemplo tampoco llego a los 5.000 a pesar de que pone 6.657 en el número de mensajes  




> Enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, que ha alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en su teputación, y con todos los méritos del mundo.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Eso es una gran noticia y me alegro muchísimo por ello.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Pues hoy la enhorabuena es por partida triple:

Por una parte a FEDE, que ha llegado a los 7.000 mensajes, y por otra a ceheginero joven y a Antonio Callejas, que han alcanzado el noveno cuadradito verde en sus reputaciones. Muchas gracias a los tres por sus grandes aportaciones al foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los tres :Smile: 

Una muestra más del gran nivel que está alcanzando el foro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenas noticias las que nos pone hoy los terrines.
Enhorabuena, merecidísima, a los tres.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como crece el foro  :Smile: 

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a los tres  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo a todos...
Muchas gracias por vuestras atenciones

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades a los tres y que sigamos aumentando cuadraditos y reputación por aquí...jejeje
Un placer compartir foro con los tres agraciados. :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Para que no se me olvide y no lo celebre como mandan los cánones, he decidido autofelicitarme por mis 5.000 mensajes de verdad, que se cumplen con éste.
Un montón de horas con un grupo de gente fenomenal, la mayoría unos maravillosos desconocidos, de la que estoy orgulloso de formar parte.
Dentro de poco alcanzaremos los 100.000 mensajes en el foro, y me da un no sé qué pensar que yo he escrito un 5% de ellos. 
Aunque quizá no sean tantos de verdad y ese conteo que hoy, a esta hora, indica que hay 98.632 mensajes, tenga incluidos los thanks; es peor pues mi aportación estará seguro más arriba de ese 5% que ya considero una barbaridad.

Gracias a todos por hacerme feliz muchas horas.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades amigo... Ojala y todos los que aquí estamos podamos felicitarte en otro 0 ese número.
No estaría nada mal verte tu mensaje 50.000. 
Yo tambien estoy orgulloso de estar aquí, de haber conocido a tanta gente buena y de aprender de mi pasión y de las cosas de la vida junto a todos vosotros.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el interés REEGE, pero no creo que yo viva con la suficiente energía otros 30 años, 9 meses, 25 días, 21 horas, 22 minutos y 11,5 seg. más, que es lo que me faltaría para llegar a 50.000 mensajes a una media de 4 mensajes al día (más o menos la que hoy tengo realmente)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por todos esos mensajes en los que tanto nos has enseñado y, sobre todo, por hacerme pasar tan buenos ratos.

Estoy convencido que aunque no sean 30 años, son muchos los que te quedan aquí.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues siguiendo ese sabio criterio del amigo Perdiguera, aprovecho para felicitarle por esos 5000 mensajes cargados siempre de interés en cada palabra, y de conocimiento en su fondo. Enhorabuena, José Manuel.

Y... por supuesto, jejeje, enhorabuena José Luis por alcanzar oficialmente esos humildes 2000 mensajes.

Lo cierto es que comprobando esas cifras que la mayoría barajais de actividad en el foro, mis excasos 2000 mensajes están muy lejos de alcanzar los más de 8000 del amigo Luján, por poner un ejemplo. Pero persevaré en el empeño de llegar a los 3000 y más tarde a los 3500, y después a los 3750... y después ...

En fin, que son 2000 oportunidades que he tenido para daros un cordial saludo desde esta zona un tanto al sur de Lugo. Y es claro que no tengo ninguna intención de dejar de hacerlo. A todos, expreso mi más sincero agradecimiento

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, que ha alcanzado la cifra de 7.000 mensajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena embalses al 100% :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tan buenos reportajes.

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%, mi más sincera enhorabuena y muy merecida por tu doble dedicación (estudios y foro)... :Wink: 
Un abrazo.

----------


## perdiguera

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, en verdad que 7.000 son tela fina, si además unes calidad y juventud es un mérito innegable.
Suerte y a seguir luchando.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a todos ^^

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a REEGE, que ha alcanzado, con todos los merecimientos del mundo, el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena REEGE :Smile: 

Te lo mereces por tu gran trayectoria en el foro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Te lo mereces REEGE, esos diez y veinte más por lo menos. Enhorabuena.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Grande REEGE.
Enhorabuena por esos 10 cuadraditos. Por ser un hombre de 10.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy la enhorabuena es por partida doble y totalmente merecida en ambos casos: por una parte a FEDE, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde, y "tiene un brillante futuro", y por otra a Antonio Callejas, que llegó al décimo cuadradito verde.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los dos, unos auténticos "monstruos" del foro.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a los dos, eso mismo digo yo. Y ya veréis la que seguro nos tiene preparado Antonio... Con esa excursión que se ha pegado con Santy y Nando!!

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena a ambos veteranos del foro, merecedores de esos galardones.

----------


## sergi1907

Estos días se han sobrepasado los 100000 mensajes en el foro, con este son 100385.

Creo que nos tenemos que felicitar todos, del primero al último de sus miembros y a los no registrados que deciden participar en él.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Francisco (frfmfrfm), por los 2.000 mensajes que ha alcanzado hoy.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Francisco. Ya 2000 y seguro que tendremos muchos más. Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Pues hoy la enhorabuena es por partida doble y totalmente merecida en ambos casos: por una parte a FEDE, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde, y "tiene un brillante futuro", y por otra a Antonio Callejas, que llegó al décimo cuadradito verde.
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.


Muchas gracias por vuestros halagos... se hace lo que se puede.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a Luján, que tiene una reputación que "sobrepasa la fama"; y muchas gracias por estar siempre ahí.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

> Buenos días.
> Enhorabuena a Luján, que tiene una reputación que "sobrepasa la fama"; y muchas gracias por estar siempre ahí.
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


 Lo mismo digo.... Luján Felicidades y Gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Luján.

Por lo que haces en el foro te mereces esto y mucho más.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, cuya reputación sobrepasa la fama, algo que quienes conocemos a Federico ya sabíamos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena por esa reputación y que sigas aquí muchos años con todos nosotros.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a ceheginero joven, que ha alcanzado muy merecidamente el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación; parece claro que el foro tiene un brillante futuro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Falta uno un día y se salta un montón de enhorabuenas.
Pues eso que todos y cada uno de los milenarios o reputados se lo merecen con creces.

----------


## jlois

Comparto las palabras de Perdiguera y también me sumo a esas felicitaciones por los logros que se están sucediendo por todos y cada uno de los foreros. La página de Embalses.net se hace grande y más grande gracias a todos los que día a día entran en la misma y contribuyen con su trabajo, con su valioso trabajo para que así sea.

----------


## nando

Este medio dia he superado el nivel y ya soy miliurista..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

no me habeís estirado de los usb 3.0    -..... :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena, nando, por esos fantásticos 1.000 mensajes; y también a REEGE, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde y tiene un brillante futuro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## nando

Bueno quiero brindar por todos vosotros y el foro con este licor maravilloso que nos regaló Luján en Ruidera


Vá por ustedes¡¡


..................................................  ..................................................  . :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Ost....

¿Todavía te queda?

Dónde andará la mía............

Enhorabuena. Te ha costado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena nando  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Enhorabuena nando!!! Ya sabes, a por los dos mil, que ahora el foro está calentito...  :Big Grin: 




> Ost....
> 
> ¿Todavía te queda?
> 
> Dónde andará la mía............

----------


## nando

> Enhorabuena nando!!! Ya sabes, a por los dos mil, que ahora el foro está calentito...


Aqui no se duerme????? vaya horicas de donde vendrás ¡¡¡

de echar fotos no será ¡¡¡

----------


## nando

> Ost....
> 
> ¿Todavía te queda?
> 
> Dónde andará la mía............
> 
> Enhorabuena. Te ha costado.


Es que está buenismo y hay que beberselo poco a poco¡¡

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Antonio Callejas, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde y tiene un brillante futuro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¿Qué hago yo para merecer tanta distinción?...  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Sois todos muy generosos y salaos...

----------


## santy

Bueno, pues enhorabuena a los dos, a Nando por los 1000, y a Antonio por los cuadraditos, que a estas horas no consigo contar, porque se me emborronan, pero si vosotros decís que son 11, yo me lo creo.
Por cierto Nando, ya se que estaba buenísimo, pero ya ni me acuerdo de cuando me ventilé yo la mía jejeje.

----------


## nando

> Bueno, pues enhorabuena a los dos, a Nando por los 1000, y a Antonio por los cuadraditos, que a estas horas no consigo contar, porque se me emborronan, pero si vosotros decís que son 11, yo me lo creo.
> Por cierto Nando, ya se que estaba buenísimo, pero ya ni me acuerdo de cuando me ventilé yo la mía jejeje.


ost... tu hay que saborearlo jajjaaja

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Varanya, nuevo en el club de milenarios.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Varanya ya eres más grande en ésta página!!

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a perdiguera, que ha llegado a la enorme cifra de 7.000 mensajes (ya se, José Manuel, que 1.703 son thanks, pero aún así son muchos). Muchas gracias por estar con todos en el foro, del que eres parte fundamental.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Con thanks o sin ellas son muchos mensajes llenos de conocimiento.

Enhorabuena perdiguera.

----------


## jlois

Y los que quedan... Porque Perdiguera es INDISPENSABLE en este foro. Y crea escuela allá dónde vayan todas y cada una de sus palabras. Particularmente no puedo expresar más que mi mayor reconocimiento a su labor y a ese carácter que crea una impronta difícil de superar y sí muy digna de ser seguida como ejemplo.
No creo que sea redundante el reconocer esa valía una y siete mil veces.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ya tenemos un "diezmilenario" en el foro; enhorabuena y muchísimas gracias a F. Lázaro por su dedicación al foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena artista. Un placer compartir sitio aquí contigo y esperando que te hagas muy viejo con todos nosotros.
Un abrazo F. Lázaro.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Federico :Smile: 

Esta cifra ya se merece una sala VIP.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué bárbaro F. Lázaro! 10.000 son muchos, muchos.
Un montón de horas de dedicación, sólo para escribirlos y otro montón todavía más grande para leer los de los demás.
Gracias por estar ahí.
A los demás y a él gracias por hacerme llegar al 7.000.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos, pero bueno... ya sabéis que ese conteo de mensajes es más falso que un billete de 3 €.

Por cierto, una pasada la sala VIP para diezmilenarios, os dejo una foto... daros prisa en llegar  :Big Grin: 

PD: Mis felicitaciones a todos los nuevos milenarios y/o que hayan visto aumentado sus cuadritos, que hace tiempo que no visito este hilo y habrán sido un montón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buaf, enhorabuena tocayo.
Y a todos los anteriores.
Madre mía como crece esto...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a FEDE, que ha llegado a la estratosférica cifra de 8.000 mensajes.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Fede :Smile: 

Lo importante no son los mensajes que llevas, si no todos los que te quedan.

Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Hola tocayo, 
Muchos son esos mensajes, pero mucha más es la calidad que tienen.
Gracias por ser así. 
Espero que durante mucho tiempo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias amigos  :Smile: 

Aunque no son tantos, la realidad me dice qué restando los thanks son 3901 con este incluido los que yo he escrito desde mi teclado, de los cuales, (no los he contado) calculó que de esos 3901 un 85 o 90 % si no más son mensajes de agradecimientos a otros foreros, (caso como este) asi que solo un 10 o 15 % o quizás menos se pueden considerar que han sido verdaderas aportaciones al foro, eso si de las cuales me siento muy orgulloso.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena Fede!! Contentos de que sigas aquí mucho tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena FEDE  :Smile: .
8.000 son una barbaridad  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Y hace apenas un par de meses te llevaba yo +1.000  :Big Grin: .
A este paso pillas a F. Lázaro!!

----------


## jlois

> Gracias amigos 
> 
> Aunque no son tantos, la realidad me dice qué restando los thanks son 3901 con este incluido los que yo he escrito desde mi teclado, de los cuales, (no los he contado) calculó que de esos 3901 un 85 o 90 % si no más son mensajes de agradecimientos a otros foreros, (caso como este) asi que solo un 10 o 15 % o quizás menos se pueden considerar que han sido verdaderas aportaciones al foro, eso si de las cuales me siento muy orgulloso.
> 
> Saludos


Claro que son muchas gracias las que has entregado y claro que son muchos los mensajes de agradecimiento que no has dejado de dar a todos y cada uno de nosotros, pero también es de mucha calidad e importancia la labor de documentación y reportajes que has ido aportando al foro... y los que quedan. 
Sin lugar a dudas, muchos, y entre ellos yo personalmente, estamos en deuda de gratificación hacia tu persona, José Manuel. Gracias por estar ahí, gracias por ser como eres.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, que ha alcanzado el décimo cuadradito verde, y a REEGE, por los 9.000 mensajes en el foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi enhorabuena a los dos

----------


## perdiguera

Es que van lanzados, enhorabuena bólidos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena y merecidísima felicitación a albertillovernel, que ha alcanzado el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y además tiene mucho para estar orgulloso.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sin duda eres un pilar fundamental en el foro.
El Acuífero 23 sin ti no sería igual. Estamos deseando disfrutar de las Tablas y de todo ese entorno junto a ti.
Ves preparando la KDD que va a ser grande.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Sergi1907, que ha llegado a la friolera de 8.000 enlaces; muchas gracias por todos ellos.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Los Terrines :Smile: 

Cada vez lo tengo más difícil, la juventud del foro viene con mucha fuerza.

----------


## perdiguera

Mucha sensatez y dedicación en esos mensajes es lo que hay. Enhorabuena.
Y viene lanzada y bien enseñada.
Gracias sergi1907 por estar aquí compartiendo con nosotros.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena Sergi junto a toda tu familia por la dedicación y pasión que tenéis al foro.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Siempre es buena la ocasión de saludar a Sergi y desearle lo mejor... a él y a su prole... 
Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## ben-amar

> Enhorabuena a Sergi1907, que ha llegado a la friolera de 8.000 enlaces; muchas gracias por todos ellos.


Es que vais como la Formula 1.
Muchas gracias Sergi por ese trabajo que le pones al foro.
Un abrazo, extensible a los niños y tu mujer.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a willi, que ha alcanzado el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, siendo calificado  como "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso"; y muchísimas gracias por el gran trabajo que realiza en el foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Willi sigue subiendo, pescando mucho, enseñándonos cosas del 23 y estando aquí... :Wink:

----------


## willi

Gracias a vosotros, porque estoy aprendiendo mucho en el foro. Yo solo hago lo que me gusta y compartirlo con vosotros es un placer. Hasta pronto, nos veremos en la kdd si dios quiere y se puede claro.

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a perdiguera, que ha alcanzado la cifra de 6.000 mensajes; y muchas gracias por estar aquí.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Nuestro icono de la sabiduría y el "fair play" en este foro.
Enhorabuena José Manuel.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues esta vez la enhorabuena es por partida doble y con todo merecimiento a los dos: a Antonio Callejas, cuya reputación sobrepasa la fama, y a REEGE, que ha alcanzado los 8.000 mensajes en el foro.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Antonio Callejas



----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a aberroncho, que ha alcanzado, y con todo merecimiento, el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y "tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Una reputación bien ganada, a pulso y con aportes extraordianrios.
Gracias por estar con nosotros.

----------


## Los terrines

También mi enhorabuena a FEDE que ha alcanzado la cifra de 5.000 mensajes en el foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## aberroncho

> Enhorabuena a aberroncho, que ha alcanzado, y con todo merecimiento, el décimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y *"tiene mucho para estar orgulloso".*
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Los últimos tres cuadraditos han subido muy rápido.......y la verdad es que me siento *muy orgulloso* de pertenecer a esta gran familia de embalses.net donde me lo paso de maravilla viendo las aportaciones que realizáis todos.
Gracias a todos

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a los que seguis subiendo "nivel".
Gracias por estar aquí.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a embalses al 100%, que ha alcanzado, y con todo merecimiento, el undécimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y, además, tiene un brillante futuro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy la enhorabuena es para albertillovernel, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde, y tiene un brillante futuro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Varanya, que ha alcanzado los mil mensajes en el foro.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Varanya!!

----------


## Varanya

Ni me había dado cuenta.

Gracias a vosotros y al resto de miembros del foro por compartir aficiones y un caudal inconmensurable de conocimientos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a willi, ya que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde, y, según su reputación, tiene un brillante futuro; y muchas gracias por sus aportaciones al foro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Luján, ,que ha alcanzado la enorme cifra de 9.000 mensajes; y muchas gracias por su gran dedicación al foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Luján.

Muchas gracias por todo lo que nos has enseñado.

----------


## Luján

No los habría escrito sin teneros a vosotros leyéndolos.

Gracias a vosotros.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a perdiguera, que ha alcanzado los 7.000 mensajes en el foro; y muchas gracias por todo lo que nos enseñas.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena perdiguera :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por todo lo que nos has enseñado en estos 7000 mensajes.
Estoy convencido de que te que da muchísimo por aportar al foro, te quedan muchos años entre nosotros.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Enhorabuena a perdiguera, que ha alcanzado los 7.000 mensajes en el foro; y muchas gracias por todo lo que nos enseñas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Esto es un dejá vu... Aún no he llegado de verdad, de todas formas hace falta que se ajuste el conteo más a menudo.
De todas formas gracias por todo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a Juanjo (Ceheginero joven), que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y tiene un brillante futuro (y muy largo, dada su juventud).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a frfmfrfm, que ha alcanzado la cifra de 2.000 mensajes en el foro.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena y con mucho retraso a todos los que día a día avanzais en el foro y lo hacéis más grande.
Madre mia Luján que cifras y Perdiguera... :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues hoy la enhorabuene es para sergi1907, que ha alcanzado la cifra de siete mil mensajes en el foro; y, además, agradecerle su dedicación.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias sergi1907 por esos 7000 pedazos de saber con los que nos enseñas.
Y por todas las horas que le dedicas al foro y por haber hecho este foro más grande y..... por siete mil cosas más.
Gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a vosotros.

Últimamente no puedo participar mucho, que no haya colegio y trabajar el fin de semana me roban casi todo el tiempo, espero pronto poder seguir con algunas rutas que tengo pendientes.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a FEDE, al que últimamente echamos mucho de menos, y que tiene una reputación que sobrepasa la fama.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuene a aberroncho, que ha alcanzado el undécimo cuadradito verde en su reputación, y tiene un brillante futuro.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena aberroncho.

Muy merecida esta reputación por tu gran aportación al foro.

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena a F. Lázaro, que ha entrado en la sala de los 9.000, donde hace tiempo que le esperaba Luján.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena F.Lázaro :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por todo lo que nos has enseñado en estos mensajes.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena tocayo!!

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena, F. Lázaro, un gran tipo con muchas horas de dedicación a este foro. 
Gracias.

Si no me equivoco este es mi mensaje 8.000, sin contar los que puse como no registrado, así que antes que Los terrines lo ponga y me dé las gracias me adelanto yo.

Me toca dar las gracias a todos por haber permitido estar tanto tiempo escribiendo y mucho más leyendo y aprendiendo muchas cosas que desconocía completamente.

Gracias otra vez.

----------


## Luján

Las gracias te las tenemos que dar a ti. 8000 mensajes llenos de sabiduría en los que hemos aprendido muchas cosas sobre estructuras hidráulicas, viajes y mucho más.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, perdiguera, por los 8.000 mensajes, y por el montón de conocimientos que compartes con todos nosotros.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por todo cuanto nos vienes enseñando. Mis felicitaciones y animo para seguir en la brecha

----------


## sergi1907

Mi más sincera enhorabuena.

Espero que sea tan sólo el principio de una larga trayectoria en el foro y que podamos seguir aprendiendo de ti muchos años.

----------


## Plataformero

Enhorabuena Miguel-Noregistrado por tus más de mil trescientos setenta mensajes en el foro. Aunque no te den bola, ya sabes que mucha gente los seguimos y los apoyamos.
 Sobre todo no acudas a la provocación de esa "persona" y su escudero, por favor no lo hagas, es lo que va buscando. Los mensajes que te ha lanzado el fin de semana para picarte han sido vomitivos, uno incluso con una palabrota que si la pone cualquier otro enseguida habría sido borrada con un "cuidado". Tiene permiso para todo, las normas no van con él.
 Es impensable que Embalses mantenga a una persona así y le llame "moderador".
Tú a lo tuyo, mucho cariño te enviamos, y sigue como hasta ahora, con educación y sin hacer caso a los que les caes mal.
Miguelón un abrazo muy fuerte. Ya nos veremos en alguna concentración y nos reiremos como la otra vez junto a tu mujer y tus hijos mayores.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hola, eres Raúl, ¿no?
 Ni idea, si llevo más o menos, lo del número de mensajes me importa lo mismo que el resultado del Conquense/Tudelano.
Y lo otro, cada cual es responsable de sus palabras y de sus silencios, ellos sabrán, me importa lo mismo que lo de los mensajes. Yo, a lo mío, que ancha es Castilla.

Gracias a vosotros por la labor que estáis haciendo por el Tajo sin ningún apoyo institucional y sin dinero público, al contrario, todo zancadillas; eso sí que tiene mérito.
Venga, un abrazo muy fuerte y saluda a tu mujer y a los amigos de mi parte. Nos veremos en la próxima.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]
> 
> Aunque no te den bola, ya sabes que mucha gente los seguimos y los apoyamos.
> 
>  Sobre todo no acudas a la provocación de esa "persona" y su escudero, por favor no lo hagas, es lo que va buscando. Los mensajes que te ha lanzado el fin de semana para picarte han sido vomitivos, uno incluso con una palabrota que si la pone cualquier otro enseguida habría sido borrada con un "cuidado". Tiene permiso para todo, las normas no van con él.
> 
>  Es impensable que Embalses mantenga a una persona así y le llame "moderador".
> 
> [...]


No iba a entrar... pero su mensaje me parece muy desacertado, por no decir otra palabra.

1.- Aquí nadie tiene que dar bola a nadie, es un foro, cada uno presta atención a lo que quiere, puede interesarte el tema o no.

2.- Aquí nadie es el escudero de nadie, qué equivocado está usted...

3.- Si el administrador mantiene o no a cualquiera de los moderadores, es su decisión. Si en su momento lo hizo, por algo será...

Y sí, esa "persona" como usted afirma, es una persona, ya se lo digo yo, que le conozco personalmente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Venga, no os liéis ni discutáis.
Ya he dicho que a mi no me importa ni una cosa ni la otra. Y ahí queda todo.
Raúl, tranquilo ya hablaremos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## madrileño

Otro que está contigo Miguel, ahora que han echado a Nodoyuna eres el que defiende el Tajo y nos informas del robo del rio por los murcianos. Y como decían antes no entres al trapo de estos moderadores que lo que único que quieren es contar chistes y hablar de formula uno y les importa un bledo si alguien aporta información o no al foro este. Y yo te pido que seas mas inteligente que Nodoyuna al que le pusieron el capote unas cuantas veces y entró cual Miura hasta que le echaron. Y muchos lo sentimos porque aunque radical nos informaba de lo que estaba pasando, así que ahora iran a por ti, esa "persona" y sus compis que se defienden unos a otros siempre. Un saludo Miguel y GRACIAS

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena F.Lázaro por tus 10000 mensajes.

Muchas gracias por todas tus aportaciones y por habernos enseñado tantas cosas-

----------

F. Lázaro (09-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena F. Lázaro por esos mensajes, más de 10.000 a estas horas.  Tendría que darte las gracias o mejor  te regalaría un día como el que sabes, pero sin Black Jack, que no te gusta, pero no me llega el bolsillo.
Un abrazo.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-sep-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena Federico, como siempre digo gracias por estar ahí.

Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-sep-2015)

----------

